# Unterwegs mit Marie und dem Franzosen



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)

Bevor ich jetzt andere Themen mit Bilderfluten überschwemme, habe ich mir gedacht: mach mal lieber ein Neues auf. Wer es dann nicht lesen will, muss ja nicht.

Anlass hierzu ist, dass wir unterwegs waren und ich die Tour soooooo schön fand, dass ich sie unbedingt mit Euch teilen möchte und - wie das so ist - kommen da viele (sehr viele) Bilder zusammen, die ich zeigen möchte (für die anderen Threads dann zuviel).

Also, mit wem waren wir unterwegs?

Mit der Marie










und dem Franzosen





Der geneigte Leser wird wissen, wie es zu diesen Rädern kam (wer nicht, kann hier nochmal lesen, ab
#340 gehts um die Marie).

Wir haben uns mal den Spass gemacht und den Franzosen mit Sack und Pack gewogen: 22,7kg - puh... Gesamtsystemgewicht beläuft sich so auf etwas über 90kg

Die Marie haben wir nicht gewogen - sollte aber gesamt alles in allem etwas leichter sein, da ich

a) etwas leichter bin,
b) mein Bike sowieso leichter ist und
c) mir mal versprochen wurde alle Lasten für mich zu tragen - was ich dann gelegentlich durchaus ausnutze 

Meine Reiseausrüstung





Bisschen Revelate lastig, ich weiss. Aber irgendwie sind wir da wohl sowas wie Fangirls - muss man jetzt nicht verstehen, ist halt so... (es gibt bestimmt auch andere Hersteller am Markt, die gute Taschen produzieren)

So gerüstet ging es also los - zunächst mit dem Auto zum Startpunkt, dort die Räder gepackt (gab schon einige Zuschauer  )und los... zumindest theoretisch.

Nach der ersten "Bergetappe" - sprich den Dampfer den Berg hochgeschoben - und endlich gefahren, festgestellt: Vorne bremst es nicht - Dreck 

Blöd wie ich bin, hatte ich kurz vorher noch die Beläge gewechselt, hatte aber keine Zeit mehr sie "einzubremsen" 

Aber gut, Blond kann man ruhig sein, man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen






Ausbauen, abschleifen, saubermachen, einbauen - alles gut (GottseiDank)


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)

Geplant war eine Runde, entlang des nordöstlichen Harzrand mit einer Übernachtung - einfach "irgendwo". Nennt sich neudeutsch Bikepacking und nach ein paar Proberunden hat uns der Virus irgendwie gepackt - glaube ich zumindest 

Was uns überrascht hat ist die Vielfältigkeit der Landschaft - wir haben uns abwechselnd wie im Pfälzerwald, an der Ostsee, in der Heide und eben im Harz gefühlt.










Auch kulturell hat die Region einiges zu bieten, es gibt unzählige kleine Schlösser, Burgen - wer sich dafür interessiert, kann da einiges an Zeit liegenlassen.





An lauschigen Bachläufen





durch Kiefernwälder





und über sandige Wanderwege





waren die Harzer Hexen unterwegs





natürlich bei bestem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)

Die zum Teil - recht sandigen - Wege hatten durchaus Ähnlichkeit mit den Wäldern an der Ostsee und ich war schon froh über die "fetten" Reifen 









Kennt Ihr das eigentlich?

Der zweibeinige Routenplaner sagt:

"Wir können jetzt hier links, da bliblablubb... wir können aber auch rechts, da blubbblubbblabla Strasse"

"OK, Strasse will ich nicht - lass uns links fahren"

"Gut, ich will nur mal rechts gucken"

und schwupps, weg ist sie 

Endet dann darin, das ich keine 50 Meter später fluchend das beladene Bike eine gefühlt 30%ige Steigung hochschiebe. Nachdem ich oben bin, werde ich angegrinst:

"Hier ist der Weg zu Ende, müssen wir mal sehen, wie es hier weiter geht - oder willst Du etwa zurück?"

Natürlich nicht - bin ja kein Mädchen 

Also irgendwie einen Weg gesucht um da runter zu kommen (vorzugsweise natürlich einen total zugemüllten Rückeweg - meine Lieblingswege), nur um mir dann unten anzuhören:

"Hier sind wir völlig falsch"

Raaaaaahhhhhhh.....

Aber OK - wenn wir das nicht gemacht hätten, hätten wir nicht diese wunderschöne Wiese gesehen





die in Wirklichkeit noch viel schöner war als es das Bild hergibt und wir wären nicht an dem schönen Phaceliafeld vorbeigefahren





Hui, das hat da gebrummt und gesummselt...

So hat eben alles auch sein Gutes 

Auch,  dass uns im nächsten Ort angekommen, prompt ein Eiswagen entgegenkommt. Den mit Waffengewalt  zum Anhalten gezwungen und tadaaaaaa





Im Hintergrund: wer erkennt es?


----------



## Deleted 479645 (23. Mai 2020)

Bin dabei 

Ich mag zwar so Extraorte für Fotos nich, weil sie dann meist an mir vorbei gehen, aber bei Gabel - Schwestern - und - Brüdern mach ich mal ne Ausnahme


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)

Extraorte für Fotos 

...schön, dass Du da bist


----------



## Deleted 479645 (23. Mai 2020)

Na die Top 50 der "Unterwegsfäden" hab ich mittlerweile, aber grad im LO geht gern mal was unter. 
Und das wär schade, hab schon so manche Titanprojekte nur durch Zufall entdeckt 

P. S.: Keine Diskriminierung, da steht nur ich darf nich rein


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> aber grad im LO geht gern mal was unter.
> Und das wär schade,



jo, deswegen mache ich ja auch etwas ausserhalb Werbung in eigener Sache 




BlackSpider schrieb:


> da steht nur ich darf nich rein



Wo steht das? Generell sind hier auch Männer erlaubt, manchmal sogar erwünscht - solange sie sich benehmen ist alles gut


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2020)

Im LO sind grundsätzlich auch die Herren erwünscht. Das LO entstand vor Jahren eigentlich nur, damit diverse Damenthemen nicht im gesamten Forenbereich untergehen und .

Dass der eine oder andere Herr hier verbal auch mal über die Strenge schlägt, kann frau verschmerzen, oft ist es ja auch eher lustig gemeint, manchmal sicher auch provozierend - selbst Schuld, wer in den Wurm am Angelhaken beißt. KTWR Feuer frei!


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr das eigentlich?
> 
> Der zweibeinige Routenplaner sagt:
> 
> ...



Das ganze nennt sich Freeridebikepacking - wer beim Forst tätig ist, hier bitte nicht weiterlesen.


----------



## jalgrattad (23. Mai 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Im Hintergrund: wer erkennt es?



Derenburg? Osterholz? Heers?
Auf jeden Fall Teufelsmauer zwischen Warnstedt und Weddersleben.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Teufelsmauer zwischen Warnstedt und Weddersleben.



Korrekt 

hier noch in scharf aus anderer Perspektive






und mit Landschaft aus der Ferne





Im übrigen muss ich nächstes Mal doch den Fotoapparat mitnehmen. Die Handys machen ja heutzutage schon tolle Fotos, sind dann aber in bestimmten Bereichen einfach überfordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)

Jetzt folgen - ohne Kommentare - einfach noch ein paar Impressionen


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Das ganze nennt sich Freeridebikepacking -



... oder: Trampeltiere unterwegs


----------



## jalgrattad (23. Mai 2020)

Seid ihr am Kamelfelsen den netten Trail Richtung Ost-Südost runter?


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2020)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Seid ihr am Kamelfelsen den netten Trail Richtung Ost-Südost runter?



Nein, sind wir nicht, sind daran vorbeigefahren. Sind aber sicher demnächst öfter in der Gegend, da wird sich das auch mal ergeben, den Trail mitzunehmen.


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2020)

Sehr schöne Impressionen, da schau ich gerne zu


----------



## jalgrattad (23. Mai 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Sind aber sicher demnächst öfter in der Gegend


Ich hätte noch ein paar Tips parat, zu Trails und Ü-Plätzen in der Gegend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2020)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ein paar Tips parat, zu Trails und Ü-Plätzen in der Gegend...



Gern per PN. Danke schon einmal.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)

... dann mal weiter im Text.

Wer bei dem Wetter fährt, hat natürlich auch Durst. Wir hatten Wasser dabei, aber wenn man alles schleppen muss bekommt man dazu einfach ein anderes Verhältniss. Da wir auch nicht wussten, ob wir unterwegs einkehren können, versuchten wir schon recht sparsam damit umzugehen 

Doch da, im letzten Ort vor der geplanten Übernachtung, ein Cafe und es hat auf 

Kaffee, Kuchen - jau (vor lauter Begeisterung haben wir glatt vergessen ein Foto zu machen) - und dann natürlich noch Flüssigkeit aufgefüllt (bleifrei versteht sich  ).





So fährt es sich naturlich gleich besser 

Angekommen am Übernachtungsplatz war erstmal Kopfkratzen angesagt - wie war das doch gleich






aber hinbekommen - gibt ja nix, was wir nicht hinkriegen 






Flugs Essen gemacht





Kleiner Nachtisch






Es gibt doch etwas, bei dem ich schneller bin als @lucie





Noch ein bisschen Aussicht geniessen, den Vögeln zugehört und ab in die Koje


----------



## Aninaj (23. Mai 2020)

Was habt ihr denn da für ein cooles Tarptent - ist doch eines, oder?


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)

...nee, ist kein Tarptent - ist einfach nur ein Tarp


----------



## Aninaj (23. Mai 2020)

Ach echt. Das schaut aber sehr professionell aus.  Was für ein Tarp ist das?


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ach echt. Das schaut aber sehr professionell aus.  Was für ein Tarp ist das?



Es ist ein DD Superlight Tarp 3x3m mit 15 Fixierpunkten + 1 Trekkingstock (alternativ kann es auch ein Ast in passender Länge sein, wenn man noch beim Gewicht des Gepäcks sparen möchte und eine Zeltunterlage. Aufbauanleitungen kann man im Netz finden. Man glaubt gar nicht, was man aus so 'ner Plane machen kann. 

Edit: Wie dicht das Dingens ist, haben wir noch nicht ausprobieren wollen/können.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Man glaubt gar nicht, was man aus so 'ner Plane machen kann.



.... wenn man @lucie heisst - ich weiss jetzt auch wie das geht, wusste es aber vorher nicht. Für mich war ein Tarp immer einfach nur eine Plane


----------



## Burba (24. Mai 2020)

feine Tour, feine Bilder, feine Gegend...
Harzrand hat immer Spaß gemacht...


----------



## lucie (24. Mai 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> feine Tour, feine Bilder, feine Gegend...
> Harzrand hat immer Spaß gemacht...



Ja, ich finde es immer wieder schön in der Gegend und man kann jedes Mal Neues entdecken.  Die Leute, die man unterwegs trifft, sind auch sehr entspannt und freundlich.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2020)

Uaaahhhh, Morgähn - gut geschlafen?

Naja, mit dem draussen schlafen klappt es bei mir noch nicht so gut. Weiss nicht warum, Angst hab ich keine, aber irgendwas hält mich wach - egal, gute Laune hatten wir trotzdem






Frühstück gemacht





Sachen gepackt - man sollte sich da nicht vertun, bis man alles wieder unter und entsprechend am Rad verstaut hat, geht doch einiges an Zeit rum. Uns war das egal, wir wollten ja entspannt unterwegs sein, aber für jemanden, der es eilig hat - puh...






Lagerplatz kontrolliert - ausser plattgedrücktem Gras nix zu sehen (haben hier Elefanten genächtigt? )





und weiter ging es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2020)

... so kurbelten





wir denn munter durch eine wunderschöne Gegend mit immer wieder tollen Ausblicken





kleine Burgen







und hatten so unseren Spass





bis dann...


----------



## Flohmanti (24. Mai 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... so kurbelten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1050069
> 
> ...



Tolle Bilder. Sehr schön. Da werde ich ganz neidisch...im positiven Sinne.
Vielen Dank fürs Teilen.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2020)

... der Hunger kam.

Wir hatten ja nur marginales Frühstück und wollten im nächsten Ort was Essen - tja, uns ging es gut, also sind wir weitergefahren - immer so, von Ort zu Ort...

Wie ich dann so bin: wenn ich Hunger hab, hab ich Hunger!!! Da mein Lieblingsfotoobjekt aber uuuuuuuuuuunbedingt noch mal an denen hier vorbei (hui, die haben aber mal einen Heidenlärm gemacht - hatten sich wohl viel zu erzählen  )





und dann noch hier hinauf





musste, war ich schon kurz vorm hypoglykämischen Schock bevor wir dann hier





endlich was essen konnten. Leider hatte der Schlachter (hmmmh, lecker Mettbrötchen) nichts zu trinken, so dass wir noch den nächsten Supermarkt "überfallen" mussten bevor es dann weiter ging zum





Käsekuchen  . Wir waren ja schon vor einiger Zeit mal hier. Ich weiss gar nicht, wie ich damals ein ganzes Stück geschafft habe  - deshalb wurde dies hier (Rhabarber, weisse Schokolade) geteilt. So abgefüllt konnten wir dann den letzten Abschnitt in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2020)

... sie kann es einfach nicht lassen





während ich doch schon ein wenig kaputt war, musste sie unbedingt da hoch. Sieht jetzt (mal wieder) auf dem Foto nicht soooooo steil aus, war es aber und dann auch noch mit dem ganzen Gepäck 

Allerdings konnte die lucie dafür dann auch hier


runter. Ich bin untenrum/aussenrum gefahren und war dann schlicht und ergreifend zu faul da hochzuschieben 

Die ganze Zeit hatten wir Prachtwetter, doch jetzt braute sich da ordentlich was zusammen





der Brocken war schon nicht mehr zu sehen und weil die Wetterhexe kurz abgelenkt war hat es uns im nächsten Waldstück erwischt. War aber nur eine "kurze Husche", so dass es uns nicht gross gestört hat.

In der folgenden Landschaft (irgendwie "heidig")





waren seltsame Gestalten unterwegs





Auf was der wohl aufpassen musste?


----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2020)

... irgendwie erinnerte mich das hier an den Pfälzer Wald 













und so waren wir fast schon ein wenig traurig "nur" die Gepäckesel dabei zu haben. lucie war schon ganz wuschig wegen der vielen möglichen Spielereien - aber "heute ist ja nicht alle Tage, wir kommen wieder keine Frage" 

Schade , hier komme ich nun schon zum Schluss und mir bleibt nur mit unser aller Dichter zu sprechen





Für uns war es eine wunderschöne Tour (Danke an @lucie für's planen) - wir werden so etwas definitiv wieder machen - evtl. berichten wir dann wieder hier.

Tschüss und (vielleicht) bis bald


----------



## Mausoline (24. Mai 2020)

Schööön 

ohne den letzten Satz gelesen zu haben  ihr könnt ruhig öfters solche Touren fahren und berichten


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2020)

Danke  

wir werden sehen


----------



## Burba (25. Mai 2020)

müsst mich wiederholen...
bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2020)

Danke  - bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Velocity_ (25. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin - eine Frage die mir unter den Nägeln brennt?: was ist das für ein endtoller Front-Gepäckträger?
Okay, dann doch zwei Fragen: gibt es den nur mit dieser Gabel; denn wenn mich nämlich nicht alles täuscht, ist er an zwei Befestigungspunkten am Zusammenlauf der beiden Gabelholme montiert? Und zwei Bohrungen habe ich dort noch an keiner Standard-Gabel gesehen ... Gespannter Gruß


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2020)

Hi,

das ist der Träger und die Gabel vom Trek 1120 - er hat wird mit 4  Schrauben an der Gabel verschraubt.


----------



## Deleted 479645 (25. Mai 2020)

Ist die Gabel aus dem Trek 1120. Der Träger passt nur da ran.
Kann man aber glücklicherweise einzeln kaufen.








						1120 Adventure Touring Fork
					

Genuine replacement partsGet back on the road with a genuine replacement fork.Product detailsOriginal equipment replacement forks for Trek 1120 bikes Directly compatible with all Stache frames, will work for other frames too Fork is suspension corrected for 100mm of travel and features 15x110...




					www.tritoncycles.co.uk
				



Nich ganz günstig, aber verdammt cool 

Argh, zu langsam


----------



## _Velocity_ (25. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für die superschnellen Antworten  ... tjaaaa, dann muss ich mir wohl ein Trek kaufen - oder einen Bohrer (und vorsichtshalber die Unfallversicherung für grob fahrlässiges Schrauben aufstocken) > Argh, der ist echt superschee vom Design und genau in der Größe die ich gerne hätte - aber zumindest habe ich jetzt sowas überhaupt mal auf dem Schirm; momentan bin ich nämlich noch beim 'das spax ich jetzt einfach mit zwei Zurrbändern an den Lenker und gut ist!'


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2020)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Argh, zu langsam







[I]Velocity[/I] schrieb:


> tjaaaa, dann muss ich mir wohl ein Trek kaufen



nöö, Du gehst einfach zum Trekhändler Deines Vertrauens und der bestellt sie Dir


----------



## Deleted 479645 (25. Mai 2020)

Oder du kaufst das Trek. Der Träger für hinten is auch ein ganz geiles Konstrukt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Velocity_ (25. Mai 2020)

Hehe, da würde mich der hauseigene Bundesrechnungshof fragen ob es mir zu gut geht ... und für hinten
habe ich tatsächlich auch schon watt Hübsches:


----------



## Deleted 479645 (25. Mai 2020)

Ok, das is auch verdammt cool!


----------



## _Velocity_ (25. Mai 2020)

?


----------



## IndianaWalross (25. Mai 2020)

Es muss nur schnell _aussehen_!!!   ?  ?


----------



## _Velocity_ (25. Mai 2020)

Wolle Renne ?


----------



## Deleted 479645 (25. Mai 2020)

Es gibt ein paar Sachen die BlackSpider ganz gut weiß. 
Und eins weiß BlackSpider genau. 
Es kommt nich darauf an wie man neben seinem Rad stehen kann, sondern wie man damit fahren kann 

Ich glaub die Filmwahl für heut is durch


----------



## _Velocity_ (25. Mai 2020)

Amen! Over & Out ?


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (28. Mai 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist der Träger und die Gabel vom Trek 1120 - er hat wird mit 4  Schrauben an der Gabel verschraubt.



Hallo, was mich interessieren würde: Was habt ihr denn da für Griffe am Lenker montiert?

Im Übrigen toller Bericht! Ich lese die Bikepacking-Berichte immer wahnsinnig gerne, obwohl ich noch keine Tour auf die Art gemacht habe.


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2020)

Das sind die SQlab Innerbarends. Greifen sich gut und lassen am Flatbar eben auch man eine andere 
Griffposition zu. Weiterer Vorteil - man kommt, so montiert wie auf dem Foto, auch noch gut an die Bremsgriffe.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2020)

Danke für's Kompliment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (3. Juni 2020)

...da sind sie wieder, Marie und der Franzose auf Irrwegen...


Nachdem es uns im letzten Sommer wettertechnisch und aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht vergönnt war, das Erzgebirge testweise zu befahren, und sich in diesem Jahr das tückische Virus frech in den Weg gestellt hat, hatten wir die Hoffnung fast schon aufgegeben, den Dunkelwald mit all seinen Facetten erleben zu dürfen.

Aber gut Ding will Weile haben, obwohl Geduld nicht gerade zu meinen Stärken gehört. 

Und dann ging alles mit einem Mal so rasend schnell. Unsere Ausreise in das nächstgelegene kapitalistische Ausland wurde mit Wirkung vom 15.05.2020, auch ohne Ausreiseantrag , genehmigt, so dass wir ganz legal die Grenze überfahren durften. Für mich irgendwie ein kleines deja vu zu '89, natürlich nur in Bezug auf die (wieder)gewonnene die Reisefreiheit. 

Die Tourenplanung stand, die Buchungen wurden kurzfristig schriftlich bestätigt und der Urlaub war ohnehin schon eingereicht und durchgewunken worden. Auch der Schnutenpulli (eine Wortkreation für den MNS eines Forumusers, die ich trotz allem recht lustig finde) lag schön gefaltet in der Reisetasche. Es gab also kein Zurück mehr, also los…

Es begann mit einer abenteuerlichen Reise über sage und schreibe 180km…




…mit dem umweltunfreundlichen, Greta möge uns verzeihen, Dieseldampfer, im Weiteren liebevoll „Dicker“ genannt.

Für die erste fast schlaflose Nacht tauschten wir Zelt bzw. Tarp mit der Dachkoje im Dicken.

Wie für eine Nacht im Dunkelwald typisch war es dunkel, dafür aber so laut wie auf einer vierspurigen Autobahn bei Tag. Lag wohl offensichtlich daran, dass wir den Dicken direkt an der Einflugschneise der ortsansässigen, motorisierten Nachtschwärmer postiert hatten.

Da wir ohnehin nicht schlafen konnten, uns sogar der Wecker aus dem Schlafsack trieb, beschlossen wir einstimmig, unser Dachzelt abzubrechen und über das Frühstücksbuffet des nahegelegenen Hotels herzufallen und dieses radikal zu plündern.

So weit so gut – und jetzt?


----------



## lucie (3. Juni 2020)

Gut gestärkt schafften wir es tatsächlich, das sackschwere Gepäck an diverse Bikes zu pinnen – ja, die sind tatsächlich mitgereist, auch wenn es die Fotos im benachbarten LO - Mädels unterwegs: Tour-Impressionen-Fred nicht vermuten lassen.






Nun ja, dann radeln wir also einfach mal los…

Häh, was'n das?





Das probieren wir einfach mal aus. Und zack, Loch inner Karte.  Muss das so?

Wurscht, wir fahren einfach weiter.

Hmmm, geht ganz schön bergauf hier. Also mir reicht’s schon jetzt. Wer hatte die bekloppte Idee? Egal, jetzt erst recht und dem Schweinehund zum Trotz. 

Shit, wie weit ist das noch? Wann kommt die nächste Einkehr? 

Hoppla, eine Grenze, und die ist tabu. Schade...







 

Och, jetzt hatte ich mich doch schon so auf das gute tschechische Bier gefreut. 

Na dann eben weiter, vorbei am Haus vom Raben-Horst (ob er ein Rabenvater ist, blieb uns, wem immer sei Dank, verborgen).





…ach, das kommt mir jetzt aber irgendwie bekannt vor:


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juni 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> und der Franzose auf Irrwegen



Irrwege deshalb, weil wir diesmal nicht mit grossem Gepäck unterwegs sind...


----------



## lucie (4. Juni 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> …ach, das kommt mir jetzt aber irgendwie bekannt vor:



Yeah, das sind ja die Trails vom Rabenberg  und richtig, der Raben-Horst wohnt ja auch kurz vor dem Trailcenter, wie konnte ich das nur vergessen. 

Hier geht mal richtig die Post ab für komplett Starrsinnige mit Gepäck. 









Die Gepäckwurst vorn hatte sich schon fast durch die Gurte gemogelt, Entkommen aber zwecklos. Sie musste sich weiter mit durchschütteln lassen. 





Die Trails hier sind richtig, richtig nett. Einziger Nachteil: Lift Fehlanzeige, man muss alles wieder ordentlich hochstrampeln und die Auffahrten haben es teilweise in sich, wie wir vor einigen Jahren erfahren durften.
Vorteil (für uns an diesem Tag): wir nutzten den Trailpark nur bergab (na klar, ganz sicher) quasi als Transitstrecke. 

Die obigen Bilder geben nur die Zufahrt zum Trailcenter wieder, wo wir uns das zweite Loch in die Karte stanzten:





Dann ging es über den wunderschönen, steinigen, schön kurvigen und verwurzelten Trail hinunter ins Tal nach Erlabrunn (Anhalten und Fotos machen? Strikt negiert, man will sich doch nicht um den genialen Flow bringen ), wo dann auch der endgültige Beweis erbracht wurde, dass wir uns tatsächlich im Erzgebirge befanden. 





Beschwingt am Schipp(s)bogen vorbei und, ach nein, es geht wieder bergauf...


----------



## lucie (4. Juni 2020)

...und wieder bergab zur Talsperre Sosa









Auch im Erzgebirge wird Viehwirtschaft in ganz großem Stil betrieben:





Und dann noch schnell "Knips", ups, wo ist denn das Stanzmonster? Sollte doch laut GPS-Track direkt an der Staumauer sein?

DA IST ABER KEINS! Hmmm, noch mal 200m zurück und dann endlich "Knips" - drittes Loch inner Karte und wieder bergauf in Richtung Eibenstock.

Dort wäre ich um ein (graues) Haar fast am nächsten Checkpoint vorbeigefahren.





Kräftig drücken, "Knips" - viertes Loch inner Karte. 

Nach einer kleinen Kaffee- und Kuchenpause ging es vorerst runter zum heutigen letzten Kartenlocher





auf dem Auersberg, zu dem es, wie es der Name schon sagt, natürlich bergauf ging.





















Langsam ergibt sich ein richtiges Lochmuster vor dem schiefen Turm auf dem Auersberg.





Ein wenig Aussicht auf die Talsperre Sosa im Hintergund genießen - haben wir uns radlich verdient.





Marie und der Franzose mussten auch erst einmal etwas verschnaufen, bevor sie wieder bergab rollfähig waren.





Jetzt aber hopp, hopp, es ist schon spät und im Hotel ist 20:30 Uhr Küchenschluss. Eingecheckt hatten wir auch noch nicht.

Über saugefährliche Abfahrten





und vorbei an viel Landschaft mit Blick in Richtung auf eines der nächsten Ziele,





ritten wir in Johanngeorgenstadt direkt an der tschechischen Grenze vorbei.

Und ach, die Stelle kommt uns jetzt mal wieder sehr bekannt vor.

Da waren wir doch wieder am Fuße des Rabenberges - den galt es nun doch auch noch bergauf zu bezwingen. Och nööö...

Na gut, schauen wir eben noch einmal beim Raben-Horst vorbei und stellen sicher, dass seine Kinder inzwischen wohlbehütet im Raben-Nest liegen.

Dann noch ein kurzer Plausch mit so komischen Bikepackertypen , die uns bergauf vor sich hertrieben.

Dann endlich die letzte Abfahrt nach Rittersgrün, unserem heutigen Start- und Zielort.


----------



## Martina H. (4. Juni 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> DA IST ABER KEINS! Hmmm, noch mal 200m zurück und dann endlich "Knips" - drittes Loch inner Karte und wieder bergauf in Richtung Eibenstock.



jenau, keine Stempelstelle zu finden, jedenfalls nicht an der Staumauer (zumindest so, wie wir Staumauer definieren) - da kommt sie zurück vom Suchen






lucie schrieb:


> Nach einer kleinen Kaffee- und Kuchenpause



ok, hier wird es nicht viele Essenbilder (meine zweitliebsten Fotoobjekte  ) geben, dass haben wir ja im Nachbarthread schon ausgiebig erledigt  - aber eins muss doch: Kuchen in Eibenstock






lucie schrieb:


> Ein wenig Aussicht auf die Talsperre Sosa im Hintergund genießen



hui, da oben war es ganz schön zugig - nur schnell raus aus dem Wind. Überhaupt Aussichten - Panorama überall satt, man könnte ständig anhalten und fotografieren, aber man will ja auch mal weiter...




lucie schrieb:


> Da waren wir doch wieder am Fuße des Rabenberges



ha, da war sie wieder, die Regel: Sagt der Guide: "jetzt haben wir es geschafft, wir rollern nur noch zum Ziel" gibt es noch mindestens 2 Haken (nach oben versteht sich  ) Ich wusste noch vom letzten Ausflug hierher (gut, dass ist schon mehrere Jahre her), dass da noch was kommt: einmal eine hässliche Schotterauffahrt und dann die Asphaltstrasse rauf - bäääh...




lucie schrieb:


> Dann noch ein kurzer Plausch mit so komischen Bikepackertypen , die uns bergauf vor sich hertrieben.



... die waren cool  - während wir uns brav an den Track hielten und nach rechts abgebogen sind, waren sie nach links am Pausieren und kamen dann plötzlich weiter unten vor uns aus dem Wald geschossen 

Edit: eben bin ich korrigiert worden. Sie kamen natürlich vor *mir* aus dem Wald - die @lucie war natürlich schon weiter


----------



## Aninaj (4. Juni 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Dann endlich die letzte Abfahrt nach Rittersgrün, unserem heutigen Start- und Zielort.



Steh grad etwas auf dem Schlauch, warum seid ihr denn im Kreis gefahren? Dachte das ist nen mehrtägiger Rundkurs


----------



## Martina H. (4. Juni 2020)

...stimmt im Prinzip - die derzeitige C-Variante ist aber eine Acht. Wir haben das genutzt und in Rittersgrün Quartier gemacht, so dass die erste Etappe eben Rittersgrün/Rittersgrün war.


----------



## lucie (4. Juni 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Steh grad etwas auf dem Schlauch, warum seid ihr denn im Kreis gefahren? Dachte das ist nen mehrtägiger Rundkurs



Da der Stoneman Miriquidi im Original auch durch Tschechien verlief und die Grenze nach Tschechien aktuell wegen des blöden Virus noch dicht ist, mussten sich die Organisatoren Alternativen einfallen lassen.
Daher ist Rittersgrün quasi Schnittpunkt für zwei große Runden.

Wir hatten Rittersgrün als Start und Ziel präferiert, da wir den Dicken dort stehen lassen und ihn gleichzeitig nutzen konnten. Man gestattete uns, bei der Übernachtung im Bus, die sanitären Anlagen zu nutzen.
Das Personal dort ist megafreundlich und sehr entgegenkommend.

Da wir am Pfingstsonntag und eben auch erst recht kurzfristig starten konnten, waren wir froh, dass wir überhaupt noch Unterkünfte buchen konnten. Viele waren schon komplett belegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (4. Juni 2020)

So, und weiter geht's. Tag 2.

Nachdem wir die Nacht im Hotelbett halbwegs schmerzfrei überlebt hatten und ein üppiges Frühstück unsere Lebensgeister wieder wecken konnte, wurden Marie und der Franzose wieder flott gemacht,





um über Ehrenzipfel  den Aufstieg zum Mount Ever, äh zum Fichtelberg in Angriff zu nehmen.





So strampelten wir etliche Höhenmeter, rauf und runter, dem ersten Ziel entgegen.





Dort hinter den Baumzipfeln versteckt sich der Klinovec, den wir in diesem Jahr nicht erklimmen können/müssen. Es gibt eine C(orona)-Variante, die die originale Streckenführung wegen der geschlossenen Grenze zu Tschechien in andere Gegenden verlagert (Talsperre Sosa, Eibenstock).





Wieder geht es mal bergab, um dann, wie sollte es auch anders sein, wieder hübsch bergauf zu gehen.

Dann endlich, der Fichtelberg ist erreicht. Martina H. scheint noch ziemlich entspannt zu sein. Hat sie sich etwa von den E-Monstern hochziehen lassen?
Das wäre ja die Höhe...1214m!!!





Noch mal kurz zum Klinovec rübergelunzt.





Uiuiui, der ist ja noch höher.   Dann mal umgedreht und tata, da ist er, der Fichtelberg. Oh, das ist ja schlimmer als Torfhaus und Brocken zusammen.





Schnell Karte löchern, kurze Pause und dann nix wie wech hier...













Yeah, Schussfahrt in Richtung Oberwiesental bis die Bremsscheiben glühen. Ungewohnte Art, Höhenmeter zu vernichten, ist eigentlich nicht so mein Ding. Aber was soll's, egal lass es einfach laufen...

Wäre gern die alte Bobbahn runtergefahren, aber die ist wohl nicht mehr bis zum Ende befahrbar.





Nächstes Ziel ist der Bärenstein. Auf dem Weg dorthin trifft man auf sanfte hügelige Wiesen im Wechsel mit kleineren Waldflächen. Malerisch und bei diesem Kaiserwetter einfach nur schön.


----------



## Martina H. (4. Juni 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> wurden Marie und der Franzose wieder flott gemacht,



... diesmal mit ein bisschen mehr Gepäck, da unterwegs noch eine Übernachtung geplant war - dazu später mehr...



lucie schrieb:


> Martina H. scheint noch ziemlich entspannt zu sein.



... entspannt ist relativ, was mir aber die letzten Höhenmeter versüsst hat,  war der CC-Fahrer, der die E-Biker locker hat stehen lassen. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen (und eigentlich bin ich tolerant gegenüber E-Bikes): da kurbelt man mehr oder weniger entspannt dem Gipfel entgegen und hört von hinten dieses ganz eigene Geräusch :bzzzzzzzz: und da sind sie dann schon: Kind 1, Kind 2 und Papa hinterher, locker an einem vorbei :grrr: aber dann, hey, da klebt ja Einer dran und nicht nur das, er zieht locker vorbei 

Junge, wenn Du dass hier liest: Danke (wenn ich Dich oben gesehen hätte, hättest Du von mir ein ganz dickes ShakeHands bekommen!!!)

Der Knaller war, dass eben diese Familie uns gefragt hat, ob wir nicht eine schöne Talabfahrt kennen würden :kopfschüttel:



lucie schrieb:


> Oh, das ist ja schlimmer als Torfhaus und Brocken zusammen.



...oh ja, da war die Hölle los: Halb Deutschland schien sich da oben zu treffen...



lucie schrieb:


> Yeah, Schussfahrt in Richtung Oberwiesental bis die Bremsscheiben glühen.



Jo, auch wenn ich es nicht so laufen lassen kann, war schon geil - erst recht mit Starrgabel und Gepäck


----------



## lucie (4. Juni 2020)

Und rauf geht's - und das ordentlich. Selbst bei den durchtrainierten, epolastigen  Dackelschneiderfahrern wickelt sich die Zunge um die Leichtbaunabe.

Los, nur noch das letzte Stück! Du schaffst das! Nicht absteigen, gib Dir ja keine Blöße!

Geschafft!  Gleich Kärtchen gezückt und nach Luft ringend das Loch in die Karte gewuchtet - besser jetzt, bevor man es noch vergisst.





Dann erst die Tiere gefüttert





und dann erst kommt der Zweibeiner zum Zug. Ein kaltes, bleifreies Paulaner, ein Kaffee und ein Stück Apfelstreusel fanden den Weg in den Verdauungstrakt.





Die zusätzlichen Höhenmeter den Turm hinauf haben wir uns geschenkt.





Jetzt durften wir die Rampe, die wir uns mühsam erarbeitet hatten, wieder runterrollern. Na toll... 

Direkt vor uns das heutige Ziel, der Pöhlberg bei Annaberg-Buchholz. Der Anstieg wurde uns schon zuvor von einigen Mitradlern nett angekündigt und angepriesen. Irgendwas von 20% Steigung war die Rede oder so. Schau'n mer mal, absteigen gilt ja eigentlich nicht...





Oder kann dieser Kollege mehr dazu sagen? Hallo, jemand zu Hause? Hmmm, offensichtlich nicht mehr. 
Ich hoffte nur, dass er nicht bei der Auffahrt zum Pöhlberg verendet ist.





Dann also besser noch einmal die Lunge druckluftbetankt und Wasser gebunkert, bevor uns das gleiche Schicksal ereilt.





Dann gilt's: erste Rampe. Naja, ging gerade noch so. Dann weiter zur zweiten.





Ups, 'ne alte Bobbahn. Und die sollen wir hoch? Das kenne ich schon. Da, wo man man rasend schnell runter will, muss es auch steil nach oben gehen. Pffff, dann mal los.

Geschafft und das war die Belohnung :





Aber bevor wir es vergessen, da war ja noch was:









2. Tag - Ziel erreicht. 

Hier erwartete uns ein wahnsinniger Sonnenuntergang, den wir vor Müdigkeit leider nicht mehr so wirklich genießen konnten. Noch richtig lecker gegessen, dann noch ein wehmütiger Blick in Richtung Westen.





Der Wirt hatte uns extra das Zimmer mit Mehrblick  reserviert.  Half aber nix, die Müdigkeit hatte einfach die stärkeren Argumente.





Gute Nacht!


----------



## Martina H. (4. Juni 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Los, nur noch das letzte Stück! Du schaffst das! Nicht absteigen, gib Dir ja keine Blöße!



...na klar, nachdem ich mir vorher stundenlang anhören konnte: Bärenstein ist kein Problem, ist nur ein Hügelchen, war ich ganz schön am Keuchen - von wegen Hügelchen, steil ist geil 



lucie schrieb:


> einigen Mitradlern nett angekündigt und angepriesen. Irgendwas von 20% Steigung war die Rede oder so.



...na ja, ich hab was von über 25% gehört...

... und Tatsache, dat Ding WAR steil. Bis auf die Rampe in der Mitte bin ich alles gefahren (stolz auf mich ich bin), aber da hab ich geschoben. Und was macht Biketrulla - The Machine - lucie? Einfach fahren, oben grinsen und fragen: war was? Ich könnt kot.... 



lucie schrieb:


> Geschafft und das war die Belohnung



Jaaaaa, das war soooooooooooo schööööööön da und lecker Essen  - aber wie versprochen, keine Bilder vom Essen

Gute Nacht


----------



## lucie (5. Juni 2020)

Nun, da wir am Vortag unterwegs noch auf die wahnwitzige Idee kamen, das Ganze dann doch nur in 2 Tagen runterzuspulen, waren wir, auch wegen des hervorragenden Essens und des üppigen Frühstücks auf dem Pöhlberg froh, dass wir uns für's Bleiben entschieden hatten.

Es wäre ja eigentlich nur noch ein Checkpoint auf dem Scheibenberg anzusteuern gewesen. Aber der Scheibenberg war ja nicht das Ziel und finishen kann man nur am Startpunkt - also in Rittersgrün.

Uhund hätten wir gewusst, was da noch auf uns zugekommen wäre, wir hätten nicht einen einzigen Gedanken an ein Silber-Finish verschwendet.

Also den Tag dann einfach ganz relaxed angehen, das Superwetter und die malerische Landschaft mit diesen wunderschönen Ausblicken einfach noch einmal in vollen Zügen genießen.

Annaberg-Buchholz lag jetzt im morgendlichen Sonnenschein zu unseren Füßen.





Noch schnell ein Selfie. Nett in die Kamera gelächelt, sich vorab schon einmal bei Marie und dem Franzosen für eine komplikationslose Reise bedankt und





ein wehmütiger Blick zurück zu unserer Herberge.





Dann mal los, es geht ja immerhin gleich mal bergab. 
Ausgebremst wurden wir am Fuße des Pöhlbergs von einer Basaltsäulenwand.









Egal, die hindert uns nicht am Weiterfahren!





Weiter ging es entlang der Stadtgrenze von Annaberg-Buchholz wieder zurück in ländliche Idylle.









Der Ort vor uns berherbergt eine sehr nette Destillerie mit Schnapsmuseum , die einen leckeren Vogelbeergeist brennt.

Den haben wir aber besser ausgelassen, es trennten uns ja schon noch ein paar Meter horizontal und vertikal vom Ziel. Hmmm wobei, vielleicht verschafft der uns einen runden, effizienteren Tritt. Ach nee, besser doch nicht - belohnen können wir uns ja später. 





So traten wir weiter unrund in die Pedale und näherten uns dem Scheibenberg, in dessen unteren Abschnitt ein netter kleiner Wurzeltrail auf uns wartete, natürlich bergauf. 





Marie und der Franzose meisterten diese Schwierigkeit mit Bravour und scheuten plötzlich beim Anblick eines Sperrbandes.

"Gesperrt wegen Holzfällarbeiten"! Na grandios, Pfingsten war vorbei und jetzt holzt der Sachsenforst alles um und wir kommen nicht auf den Scheibenberg zum letzten Checkpoint...

Ruhig Brauner - es gibt immer einen Weg! 

Vorbei an der Skischanze und riesigen Basaltsäulen bahnten wir uns den Weg nach oben.





Und dann ist es geschafft - ein letztes Mal die Stanzmaschine betätigt













und wir hatten uns nun wirklich eine kleine Erfrischung verdient - keine Sorge, war bleifrei, schließlich waren wir ja bedingt auch als rollende Verkehrsteilnehmer auf öffentlichen Straßen unterwegs.





Jetzt galt es nur noch das Ziel Rittersgrün zu erreichen. Der Blick auf den GPS-Track ergab, dass es zwar nicht mehr weit bis dahin war, aber es gab wohl doch noch nette Steigungen, die bezwungen werden mussten.

Das war auch diesen Zeitgenossen sicher nur zu gut bekannt, allerdings scherten die sich einen Scheixxdreck darum, wie es uns damit ging, sondern kauten, gelangweilt von unseren kapitalen Sorgen, auf irgendwelchen Grashalmen herum.









Denen zum Trotz stampften wir weiter in Richtung Unterbecken Markersbach, von dort zum Oberbecken - logischerweise erst schöööön berchab und dann wieder schöööön berchauf.

Zur Abwechslung dann etwas seichter bergauf und durch wunderschöne Landschaft.





So langsam sollten wir doch aber zum Ende kommen? In Pöhla gab's dann noch 'nen netten Anstieg, der aber mit einem herrlichen Rückblick belohnt wurde.









So, aber jetzt fertig. Nö, immer noch 1,7km bergauf über eine böse, leicht ausgesetzte Schotterpiste.

Aber jetzt. Endlich! Dem stoischen Blick auf den grellen, weißen Schotter folgte der erleichterte und freudige Blick ins Tal nach Rittersgrün.

Bei der Abfahrt, die wir in fast direkter Linie zum Ziel wählten, konnten wir nur hoffen, dass uns die Bremsbeläge noch sicher ausbremsen würden.

Alles gut, Wir sind am Ziel unbeschadet, dann doch ziemlich fertig aber total glücklich angekommen.
Im Hotel gleich die Ankunft verkündet, damit uns der Eintrag in die BRONZE-Finisher-Liste nicht durch die Lappen geht.

Ziel war es, den Miriquidi in drei Tagen zu absolvieren und das haben wir geschafft.


----------



## lucie (5. Juni 2020)

Nachtrag zum 3. Fahrtag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. Juni 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Nun, da wir am Vortag unterwegs noch auf die wahnwitzige Idee kamen, das Ganze dann doch nur in 2 Tagen runterzuspulen,



Die Idee hatten wir eigentlich schon am Vortag: hmmmh, ging ja ganz gut, so viel länger ist es ja nicht, wir könnten doch...Silber - hatte schon seinen Reiz...

Aber als wir auf dem Bärenstein waren, war klar, dass ich es nicht schaffen würde. Wir hätten richtig Gas geben müssen und hätten dann das



lucie schrieb:


> malerische Landschaft mit diesen wunderschönen Ausblicken einfach noch einmal in vollen Zügen genießen



nicht geniessen können. Und das wär super schade gewesen. Oioioioioioi, die Gegend, die Tour, das war soooooooooo schöööööööön (wiederhole ich mich?) - uups, da sind mir doch glatt total emotional 2 - 3 Tränchen über die Wangen gelaufen - echt jetzt, dass war kaum auszuhalten 



lucie schrieb:


> riesigen Basaltsäulen



die kommen auf dem Foto jetzt nicht so rüber, aber die waren wirklich beeindruckend 



lucie schrieb:


> Und dann ist es geschafft - ein letztes Mal die Stanzmaschine betätigt



jezzzzzzzz, geschafft. Und das obwohl wir anfangs nicht sicher waren, ob wir es wirklich durchziehen können



lucie schrieb:


> In Pöhla gab's dann noch 'nen netten Anstieg



... nett? Neee, das war eine Asphaltwand, die nur von Biketrulla - The machine - lucie bezwungen werden konnte. Während ich schnaufend am Schieben war, kurbelte sie stur an mir vorbei - unfassbar...



lucie schrieb:


> böse, leicht ausgesetzte Schotterpiste



...ja, da hat der Stoneman uns noch einmal seine Zähne gezeigt. Die war wirklich böse!!! Leicht, aber zäh ansteigend, in der knalligen Sonne mit faustgrossen Schottersteinen, puh, war ich froh, als ich die "bezwungen" hatte...



lucie schrieb:


> Ziel war es, den Miriquidi in drei Tagen zu absolvieren und das haben wir geschafft.



Jaha, wir sind jetzt Bronze-Stonewoman 

echt und richtig - sogar mit Trophäe


----------



## Martina H. (5. Juni 2020)

...halt, da war ja noch was



lucie schrieb:


> Ach nee, besser doch nicht - belohnen können wir uns ja später.


----------



## Martina H. (5. Juni 2020)

... also,  es ist jetzt nicht so, dass wir uns über ein paar Kommentare ärgern würden - wir würden uns sogar herablassen Fragen (so vorhanden) zu beantworten


----------



## Burba (6. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... also,  es ist jetzt nicht so, dass wir uns über ein paar Kommentare ärgern würden - wir würden uns sogar herablassen Fragen (so vorhanden) zu beantworten



guten Morgen
da mag man nicht dazwischen quatschen  
einfach nur ruhig mitlesen...

aber ist schon doof, da macht man sich die Mühe mit  all dem Geschreibe und nix kommt zurück ?...

tolle Gegend, tolle Tour, feine Bilder und Beiträge 
ich sag nur: Arzgebirch, wie bistu schie...
aber für meine Kondition wären da zu viele Täler zwischen den Bergen...


----------



## lucie (6. Juni 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> guten Morgen
> da mag man nicht dazwischen quatschen
> einfach nur ruhig mitlesen...
> 
> ...



Vielen lieben Dank. 

Das Erzgebirge ist wirklich eine Reise wert, auch ohne Bike. Gut, wenn es drei Tage regnet sieht man nicht viel von der Landschaft und man wird etwas "depressiv". Wir haben das letztes Jahr erlebt, da hat man dann vor
Nebel die Hand vor Augen nicht gesehen.

Selbst vor ein paar Jahren waren die Trails am Rabenberg derart  nass, dass wir jeden Tag wie die kleinen Ferkel von der Strecke zurückkamen.

Viel gesehen hatten wir wegen des Regens und dem darauffolgenden Dunst im Umland auch nicht und dabei hatte ich Martina H. doch versprochen, in eine wunderschöne Gegend zu fahren. Nur wo war sie? 

Wir hatten dieses Mal aber wirklich Glück mit dem Wetter. 

Konditionstechnisch hatten wir auch erst so unsere Bedenken, aber das ist machbar. Man hat ja Zeit.

Nur wie es manche an einem!!! Tag schaffen, bleibt mir wohl immer ein Rätsel.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> aber ist schon doof, da macht man sich die Mühe mit all dem Geschreibe und nix kommt zurück ?...



...eben, die @lucie hat sich da viel Mühe gemacht und Arbeit gehabt (und nur weil ich das wollte) und irgendwie hat man nicht so den Eindruck, dass es interessiert   



Burba schrieb:


> tolle Gegend, tolle Tour, feine Bilder und Beiträge



Danke 



Burba schrieb:


> aber für meine Kondition wären da zu viele Täler zwischen den Bergen



 gut formuliert 

Da muss ich doch gleich noch was zu schreiben 

Ja, es geht definitiv berghoch und wer nicht hochkurbeln will, der schafft das auch nicht. Ich bin definitiv kein Kraft- oder Konditionswunder und habe viel Bedenken gehabt, ob ich sowas schaffen kann. 1500 HM/Tag schaffe ich, dass weiss ich - aber den nächsten Tag (und den übenächsten) noch mal? So eine Erfahrung fehlte mir noch, aber es geht - mit der richtigen Einstellung - und dem richtigen Partner. Danke nochmal an @lucie 

Was es uns auch leichter machte, war die wirklich gute Beschilderung der Tour. Das Navi brauchte man eigentlich nur als BackUp, da haben die Organisatoren echt gute Arbeit geleistet. Egal, ob auf der alten oder der neuen Strecke: die Hinweise waren gut sichtbar und gut durchdacht positioniert, selbst an Kreuzungen mit mehreren Abzweigungen gab es da kein vertun - Augen musste man natürlich schon aufmachen (da gab es an einer Kreuzung so 2 Goldkandidaten, die im Geschwindigkeitsrausch beinah vorbeigebraten sind, da können dann schnell etliche Höhenmeter dazukommen ) Irgendwie ist das schon klasse, man trifft unterwegs so einige Biker und irgendwie verbindet die alle das gleiche - wenn auch mit unterschiedlichen Ansätzen. Und alle haben dieses DDG* Das Wetter hat natürlich auch einen grossen Teil dazugetan...

Was ein bisschen schade war, war teilweise die Art der Vernichtung der Höhenmeter. Allerdings, wären das immer Trails gewesen, wäre es natürlich noch anstrengender geworden. Soll es aber nicht, reicht auch so  und ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht der Sinn des Miriquidi. Der liegt meines Erachtens eher darin, die wunderschöne Gegend zu zeigen, einen Einblick zu geben (Mission accomplished) und wer will, der kommt eh' noch mal zurück und trailt sich durch...

*debile Dauergrinsen


----------



## Aninaj (6. Juni 2020)

Danke für den Bericht und die Bilder. In meinem Kopf geistert nun die Variante Silber rum, die ihr euch dann nicht getraut habt. Insbesondere, da man da durch den Standort Rittersgrün für die gesamte Tour ja nur noch Tagesgepäck braucht, wäre jetzt meine Frage, vielleicht eher an @lucie, aus deiner Sicht grundsätzlich machbar? Du bist ja die Anstiege alle gefahren, hättest du dir das zugetraut, so im nachinein?


----------



## versteher (6. Juni 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> guten Morgen
> da mag man nicht dazwischen quatschen
> einfach nur ruhig mitlesen...
> 
> ...


Wie Burba schon geschrieben hat .... 

Ein wirklich toller Bericht! 
Eure beiden Fahrräder mag ich sowieso schon lange.
.... und es ist immer wieder schön die beiden "in action" zu sehen.
Euer Bericht vom Erzgebirgs-Stoneman animiert auf jeden Fall zur Nachahmung.
Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Juni 2020)

Danke, danke fürs mitnehmen. Sieht schon anders (und besser) aus, als vor 30 Jahren. Da war ich mit dem Motorrad für ein paar Tage dort (allerdings mit einem Abstecher nach Tschechien, das damals noch Tschechoslowakei hieß). Erinnerungstour an die Wanderausflüge aus Kindertagen mit Oma und ihrer BSG.

Und dann kommt, je länger man liest, etwas Wehmut auf, weil es mich ein wenig an die jährlichen Dreitagestouren über den alten Rennsteig-Wanderweg erinnert.  ("Ab jetzt geht es nur noch bergab, maximal etwas geländeangepasst" = 1000 HM, grrrrr....). Leider ohne Stempelkarte (das wäre echt toll gewesen) und mit MTB und Rucksack. Vor langer, langer Zeit, als das Ganze noch nicht Bikepacking hieß und mir das konditionell möglich war (und frau das Rucksackvolumen natürlich voll ausgeschöpft hat, aber nur die Hälfte von dem Krempel brauchte).
Da gab es übrigens auch Bekloppte, die den in einem Tag fuhren. Gesehen habe die warscheinlich nichts von der Gegend und die kulinarischen Höhepunkte auch verpasst.

Am Imbiss mitten im Nirgendwo: "Ich hätte gerne ne grüne Fassbrause."
Mitfahrer: "Ich hätte auch gerne eine. Was gibt es denn für welche?"
Imbissbesitzer: "Rot oder grün."
Mitfahrer: "Was ist denn rot und was ist grün?"
Imbissbesitzer: ...?
Ich: "Himbeer oder Waldmeister. Also theoretisch. Danach schmecken tut es nicht. Die Frage ist, welche Farbe die Zunge anschließend haben soll."


----------



## lucie (6. Juni 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht und die Bilder. In meinem Kopf geistert nun die Variante Silber rum, die ihr euch dann nicht getraut habt. Insbesondere, da man da durch den Standort Rittersgrün für die gesamte Tour ja nur noch Tagesgepäck braucht, wäre jetzt meine Frage, vielleicht eher an @lucie, aus deiner Sicht grundsätzlich machbar? Du bist ja die Anstiege alle gefahren, hättest du dir das zugetraut, so im nachinein?



Zugetraut hätte ich uns beiden das schon, allerdings hätten wir dann etwas früher am Tag aufbrechen müssen und wir haben die Tour einfach auch genießen wollen. Der sportliche Ehrgeiz war sicher da, aber das alte Fleisch einfach zu schwach und inzwischen auch genußorientiert. Früher hätte ich darüber gar nicht diskutiert, sondern wäre einfach durchgebraten.

Wenn man kontinuierlich durchtritt, natürlich mit entsprechenden kleineren Pausen, und nur mit dem Tagesgepäck unterwegs ist, ist Silber schon machbar. Die Marie und der Franzose wiegen trotz der starren Carbongabel um die 12,3kg (mit der verstellbaren Sattelstütze). Wir hatten auch mehr Gepäck dabei als nötig, man weiß ja nie. 

Die starre Stütze hatte ich im Auto liegen, die hätte aber max. 200g Differenz gebracht und mich um den Spaß auf den Trails.

Grundsätzlich sind Marie und der Franzose für die Strecke eigentlich overdressed ausgestattet, ein flotter, leichter CC-Racer mit 100mm FW an der Front wäre sicher die bessere Wahl, wenn es um's Gewicht und Kräfteschonen geht.

Man darf aber auch das Wetter nicht ganz außer Acht lassen - wir hatten richtig Glück - nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt und es war vor allem trocken.

Für's Gräwwlbike würde ich eine geringfügig andere Version der Strecke zusammenbasteln und mir bei meinem Sauselmonster dann andere Bremsen wünschen - bei den meisten Abfahrten wäre die mechanische TRP sicher etwas überfordert.   Aber da gibt es ja noch die Roadversion mit 290km und 4900Hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2020)

@versteher

Vielen Dank für die Blumen, vielen Dank, wie lieb von Dir  

@Chaotenkind

Danke 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Am Imbiss mitten im Nirgendwo: "Ich hätte gerne ne grüne Fassbrause."
> Mitfahrer: "Ich hätte auch gerne eine. Was gibt es denn für welche?"
> Imbissbesitzer: "Rot oder grün."
> Mitfahrer: "Was ist denn rot und was ist grün?"
> ...


----------



## Aninaj (6. Juni 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Zugetraut hätte ich uns beiden das schon, allerdings hätten wir dann etwas früher am Tag aufbrechen müssen und wir haben die Tour einfach auch genießen wollen.



Genießen ist ja auch voll gut! Kommt eben immer auf die Ambitionen. Aber gut zu hören, dass ihr es euch zutraut, dann behalte ich das mal im Hinterkopf.



lucie schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sind Marie und der Franzose für die Strecke eigentlich overdressed ausgestattet, ein flotter, leichter CC-Racer mit 100mm FW an der Front wäre sicher die bessere Wahl, wenn es um's Gewicht und Kräfteschonen geht.



Na dann hab ich dafür ja genau das richtige Pferd im Stall  Jetzt müßen Ross und Reiter nur noch den Weg ins ferne Rittersgrün finden...


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> und inzwischen auch genußorientiert



...richtig (und auch gut so). Weil wir eben nicht auf Silber gemacht haben, konnten wir die Gegend und die Tour auch geniessen und das sollte ja auch so - heisst ja nicht, dass es nicht anstrengend war



lucie schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sind Marie und der Franzose für die Strecke eigentlich overdressed ausgestattet, ein flotter, leichter CC-Racer mit 100mm FW an der Front wäre sicher die bessere Wahl, wenn es um's Gewicht und Kräfteschonen geht.



Fürs Gewicht  unterschreibe ich das, andererseits war ich froh um den Komfort den die 3Zöller bieten. CC übliche Reifenformate und Drücke hätten mir (glaube ich) das Leben schwerer gemacht, wären kräftezehrender gewesen. Uuuund ich war auch froh über die Stütze - trotz des Mehrgewichts


----------



## lucie (6. Juni 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Na dann hab ich dafür ja genau das richtige Pferd im Stall  Jetzt müßen Ross und Reiter nur noch den Weg ins ferne Rittersgrün finden...



Darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2020)

... ich bin Euch ja noch die Auflösung unseres Bilderrätsels schuldig


----------



## Deleted 479645 (6. Juni 2020)

Sieht aus als hätten die Bikes ne Weile Pause


----------



## lucie (6. Juni 2020)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Sieht aus als hätten die Bikes ne Weile Pause



Och, das glaube ich nicht...

...oder doch?


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2020)

Nö, da wir auch beim Leeren der Flaschen nicht auf Goldkurs unterwegs sind


----------



## Deleted 479645 (6. Juni 2020)

Und selbst Bronze halt ich für sportlich. 
Aber da müsst ihr dem Pokal schon gerecht werden, machste nix dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2020)




----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. Juni 2020)

Danke fürs Mitnehmen 
Bin grade selber am Planen und schrecklich gerne mit euch zumindest gedanklich mitgefahren, nicht nur in Vorfreude auf die eigene Tour.
Ganz tolle Landschaft, den Miriquidi habt ihr mehr als nur empfohlen.
Bitte nicht vom teilweise Schweigen abhalten lassen, ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2020)

Bitteschön


----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2020)

Danke für den (mal wieder) tollen Bericht! Und Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Finish 
Bitte nicht durch fehlende Kommentare verunsichern lassen. Das ist einfach nicht "meine" Art von Radeln, da kann ich nicht viel beitragen. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich eure schön und witzig geschriebenen Berichte nicht interessiert verschlingen würde. Ich finde das toll, dass ihr uns so lebhaft teilhaben lasst in Wort und Bild... da muss ich mich nicht selber schinden und kann es trotzdem vom Sessel aus miterleben, ist doch perfekt 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon aufs nächste Mal, wenn ihr wieder unterwegs seid und uns hoffentlich wieder teilhaben lasst


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juni 2020)

Es sind nicht alle so schnell und ausdauernd wie Ihr  ich bin wie immer hinterher 

Vielleicht hol ich euch morgen ein, aber so viele Steigungen und keine Trails


----------



## lucie (7. Juni 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Vielleicht hol ich euch morgen ein, aber so viele Steigungen und keine Trails



Trails gibt es jede Menge, nur eben nicht auf der quasi vorgegebenen Strecke des Stoneman Miriquidi. 

Es geht darum, dass mehrere Gipfel des Erzgebirges abgeklappert werden müssen. Die Verbindungsstrecken verlaufen dann auf eher gemäßigten Untergründen und man kann sich dabei einen recht guten Überblick über das Gebiet verschaffen.

Und darum ging es uns auch, wir mussten primär nicht selbst planen, Strecke ist ja fix. Wir haben viele positive Eindrücke sammeln können und werden dort sicher öfter aufschlagen, um dann auch die Trails zu erkunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2020)

@scylla 





scylla schrieb:


> Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon aufs nächste Mal,



...wir gehen Euch weiter auf den Sack, versprochen 

@Mausoline 





Mausoline schrieb:


> aber so viele Steigungen und keine Trails



... ganz ohne war es ja nun nicht - es war halt nicht jede Abfahrt mit Trail. Wäre bei der Strecke auch nicht machbar...


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juni 2020)

Soo extra früh aufgestanden und hinterhergetrappelt 

Also erstmal klasse Leistung  vor allem der 1. Tag 2000hm und 80km, auch wenn es nicht so traillastig war.
Und Glückwunsch für die Entscheidung den 3. Tag zu machen.
Pokale mag ich nicht (mehr). Eine Strecke zu genießen und die vielen Eindrücke aufzusaugen, wie ihr sagt, einen Überblick über das Gebiet zu erhalten und dann wieder kommen zu wollen, das ist doch mal ein tolles Fazit 

Danke für eure Schilderung dieses Stonemans. 
Macht wie immer Spaß  eure Erlebnisse zu verfolgen.

_Bin gespannt, was sich alles daraus noch entwickelt_


----------



## accutrax (7. Juni 2020)

danke fürs mitnehmen !
klasse bericht ..

bin gespannt auf die fortsetzung(en)...

gruss accu


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2020)

Danke @Mausoline für Deinen Kommentar - wir werden sehen 



accutrax schrieb:


> bin gespannt auf die fortsetzung(en)...



..wir auch


----------



## bikebecker (7. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ich bin Euch ja noch die Auflösung unseres Bilderrätsels schuldig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1059702


Hallo 
Ich sagte ja, mehr Kalorien und Promille als Kilometer und Höhenmeter 
Respekt, tolle Leistung und schöner Bericht. 
Ich glaube, wir müssen uns doch mal weiter in den Osten trauen ,  aber 2000hm am Tag, ich glaub das will ich nicht mehr (und ob ich die noch fahren kann)
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2020)

...wenn ich das schaffe, schaffst Du das auch 

- natürlich wirst Du langsamer sein als ich, 

erschöpfter als ich, 

Du wirst früher losmüssen und 

später ankommen - aber 















Du wirst sehen: es lohnt sich


----------



## bikebecker (7. Juni 2020)

Du bist so gut zu mir 
Aber warum seid ihr mit den Körbchenrädern gefahren und nicht mit dem Titan?
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2020)

... weil sie schwerer sind 








Nee, Spass bei Seite. Wir wollten ja ursprünglich eine Gepäckrunde fahren, bis ich dann festgestellt habe, dass ich das mit vollem Gepäck nicht schaffen werde. Dann kam die kurzfristige Luxus/Komfort/Coronaöffnungsvariante mit einer Hotelübernachtung unterwegs. Also eingeschränktes Gepäck - wenn auch wenig  (aber möglichst nicht im Rucksack) besser am Lastesel untergebracht. Und es sind einfach die besseren Kletterziegen uhuuund, man mag es kaum glauben: die Beiden machen sowas von höllischen Spass, vielleicht gerade weil ungefedert


----------



## ollo (7. Juni 2020)

@Martina H.
schöner Tourbericht ... ihr beiden nicht zu bremsen  Euer Reisebericht war wieder mal ein Baustein zu meinem Vorhaben, zu dem ich mich nocht richtig durchringen konnte 
Ich Probier erst mal eine Nacht im Garten mit Zelt ? kann nicht Schlafen wenn ich weiß da Schleicht was um mich rum ?

By the way....falls eure Reifenfrage noch nicht geklärt ist, Wolfpack Tires ein schöner Underdog, Preis ist Top, rollen leicht, schöner Gripp und gibt es auch bis 2,6, war schon lange nicht mehr so angetan von einem Reifen


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2020)

hey, schön von Dir zu hören - Danke für Dein Kompliment

Baustein? Vorhaben?

Die Wolfpacks werden für uns interessant wenn sie in 2.8 kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (8. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> hey, schön von Dir zu hören - Danke für Dein Kompliment
> 
> *Baustein? Vorhaben?*
> 
> Die Wolfpacks werden für uns interessant wenn sie in 2.8 kommen



das Leben ist zur kurz und zu schön um immer das gleiche zu machen und da kommt dann unter anderem entschleunigen usw. bei raus, Du verstehst ?


----------



## _Velocity_ (8. Juni 2020)

Tolle Tour mit herrlichem Wetter, schönes + informatives 'Tagebuch' und seeeehr schicke Bilder (bei dem Hechelschnappschuss vom Fichtelberg ist mir vor Lachen das Müsli aus dem Gesicht gesprungen??).

Die Stoneman-Touren (Respekt+Gratulation?) habe ich das 1. Mal vor ca. 4 Jahren bei einem genialen
eat-bike-sleep-repeat-Rabenberg-Trailwochenende entdeckt. Aber was mir tatsächlich erst jetzt (nach dem Lesen eures Trophäen-Kommentars) mit einem gewissen Geschmäckle auffällt: warum gibt es bis dato keinen Steinbrocken für die Ladies (Kids/Jugendliche)? Oder gleich watt Neutrales wie 'Stahl-/Steinwade' oder Geschafft(sowohl als auch)!!! ... hm ...


----------



## lucie (8. Juni 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Aber warum seid ihr mit den Körbchenrädern gefahren und nicht mit dem Titan?



Weil ich (noch) keins habe. 



_Velocity_ schrieb:


> warum gibt es bis dato keinen Steinbrocken für die Ladies (Kids/Jugendliche)? Oder gleich watt Neutrales wie 'Stahl-/Steinwade' oder Geschafft(sowohl als auch)!!! ... hm ...



Das werden Dir wohl nur die Stonemänner und -frauen des Orga-Teams beantworten können.


----------



## _Velocity_ (8. Juni 2020)

Das werden Dir wohl nur die Stonemänner und -frauen des Orga-Teams beantworten können. 
[/QUOTE]

Tja, dann warten und schauen wir mal  ... von der rhetorischen zur tatsächlich gestellten Frage an die Leute die's wohl wissen sollten / action speaks louder than words  ... sobald eine Antwort eintrudelt melde ich mich


----------



## _Velocity_ (8. Juni 2020)

Oha, das ging aber mal schnell; hier ist die Antwort vom Stoneman-Marketing:

Hallo D...
ich gebe das gern an den Streckenvater Roland Stauder weiter ? Es kommt meiner Meinung nach vom Ursprung des *Stoanman*dels, so heißen die nun einmal in Südtirol. Nichtsdestotrotz denkt die Kreativabteilung schon länger über geeignete „Ersatz-Trophäen“ für unsere Women nach.
Bleibt gespannt

Marketingleitung
Produktmanagement Aktivtourismus
Tourismusverband Erzgebirge e.V.
Adam-Ries-Str. 16
09456 Annaberg-Buchholz

Also ein *Steinmännchen *im Tiroler Dialekt-Tarnmantel (mit halbanglizistischen Auswüchs... Sachen gibt's ...


----------



## _Velocity_ (8. Juni 2020)

soll heißen: Auswüchs*en*


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juni 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> da kommt dann unter anderem entschleunigen usw. bei raus, Du verstehst ?



und wie  - wilkommen im Club der "esReichtMalocher"



_Velocity_ schrieb:


> vor Lachen das Müsli aus dem Gesicht gesprungen??



...na, das ist doch was wert - schenke einem Menschen jeden Tag ein Lachen 



_Velocity_ schrieb:


> Oha, das ging aber mal schnell...
> Also ein *Steinmännchen *im Tiroler Dialekt-Tarnmantel (mit halbanglizistischen Auswüchs... Sachen gibt's ...



...ja, schnell sind sie und sehr nett...

Soweit ich weiss, kommt das daher, dass die Steinmännchen den Weg weisen sollten - sind aber "vergänglich" und somit nicht verlässlich


----------



## _Velocity_ (8. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...na, das ist doch was wert - schenke einem Menschen jeden Tag ein Lachen



?



Martina H. schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, kommt das daher, dass die Steinmännchen den Weg weisen sollten - sind aber "vergänglich" und somit nicht verlässlich



Aaaaaah, jetzt check ich's vollständig: die Steinhäufchen/-pyramiden am Wegesrand ... und schon wieder etwas gelernt


----------



## Mausoline (10. Juni 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Soweit ich weiss, kommt das daher, dass die Steinmännchen den Weg weisen sollten - sind aber "vergänglich" und somit nicht verlässlich



 die sind erstaunlicherweise sehr robust und haltbar, auf alpinen Wegen und im weglosen Gelände oftmals eine wichtige Orientierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. Juni 2020)

Hi lucie und Martina H. 


Ein sehr interessanter Bericht und eine gute Leistung.  

Ich war bisher noch nie im Erzgebirge, aber nach eurem Bericht bekomme ich ziemlich Lust dort mal Urlaub zu machen. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




lucie schrieb:


> Nun, da wir am Vortag unterwegs noch auf die wahnwitzige Idee kamen, das Ganze dann doch nur in 2 Tagen runterzuspulen, waren wir, auch wegen des hervorragenden Essens und des üppigen Frühstücks auf dem Pöhlberg froh, dass wir uns für's Bleiben entschieden hatten.
> 
> *debile Dauergrinsen


----------



## Martina H. (12. Juni 2020)

Danke 



Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ich war bisher noch nie im Erzgebirge, aber nach eurem Bericht bekomme ich ziemlich Lust dort mal Urlaub zu machen.



...mach das, es ist wirklich sehr schön da...


----------



## Fasani (30. Juni 2020)

Toller Bericht, vielen Dank euch! War richtig schön zu lesen ??


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juni 2020)

Bitteschön - gerne


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2020)

So, da sind wir wieder 

Wir hatten jetzt mit den Beiden:

Viel KM, wenig Höhenmeter, wenig Gepäck
Wenig KM, wenig Höhenmeter, viel Gepäck
Viel KM, viel Höhenmeter, wenig Gepäck

Was fehlt? Richtig:

Viel KM, viel Höhenmeter, viel Gepäck

Und da der Urlaub anstand, wir uns mit der Planung coronabedingt Zeit gelassen hatten - wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?

Thüringen ist doch schön, Rennsteig, hmmh, stand ja schon länger auf dem Plan...

"Man könnte doch aber dann gleich noch den Saaleradweg anschliessen - bis Saalfeld und dann weitersehen"

"Puh, da sind doch die Talsperren - folglich Täler... wo Täler, da auch Berge - also nochmal ordentlich Höhenmeter..."

"Nö, dass ist doch der Saaleradweg - immer schön am Fluss lang - den fahren auch Rentner"



Will die mich verar....???  OK, Topographie ist (neben Geographie) eh nicht meine Stärke - also was soll's...


Gesagt, geplant, gepackt und ab geht's

Erstmal Abenteuer Zug


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. August 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Erstmal Abenteuer Zug


?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (21. August 2020)

Rennsteig, fein...  
na das wird wieder eine Menge Fotos geben...
viel Spaß!


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2020)

... schön, dass Ihr dabei seid 

Tja, alles anders diesmal - fing schon bei der Bahnfahrt an:

Der ausgeguckte Zug fiel aus - hiess also entweder am Start eine Stunde rumlungern, oder dann am Umsteigepunkt. Wir haben uns für den Umsteigepunkt entschieden und hatten so in Naumburg erstmal Pause





Von dort ging es weiter nach Eisenach und dann mit den Bikes zur ersten Übernachtung (ja, entspannt fängt der Urlaub an ) in der Nähe von Hörschel. Da haben wir zur Einstimmung dann erst mal in Luxus gemacht - Anstrengend kommt später . Kaum angekommen gab es erstmal was zum Leckern





Eis aus Schafmilch mit SchokoChiliEierlikör 

Kurz noch einen Spaziergang ggemacht und misstrauisch auf das Wetter geäugt





o O - na schaun 'mer mal.

Dann noch ein wenig Völlerei (man muss ja die Speicher schon mal aufladen)








und die Abendstimmung geniessen





Der erste Tag wär dann geschafft - war jetzt keine grosse Schwierigkeit 

ach ja: Störche 





Gut, ist nicht soooo deutlich das Foto. Leider ist die Handykamera - was zoomen angeht - völlig überfordert. Aber als Beweisfoto reicht es


----------



## _Velocity_ (21. August 2020)

Bin dabei - gute Fahrt ? & einen schönen Urlaub ?


----------



## Mausoline (21. August 2020)

Guter Beginn  

freu mich  auf die Weiterfahrt


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2020)

Danke 

Dann also Tag 2 - los geht es mit Packen, auschecken und Anfahrt zum Startpunkt





Autobahnbrücken mal aus einer anderen Sicht - Beeindruckend





Und tadaaa - da isser der Startpunkt





Geplant war für diesen Tag irgendwie bis in die Nähe von Oberhof zu kommen - heisst also erstmal bergauf





und wie!!! Nach dem ersten Anstieg war ich eigentlich schon bedient - puh, heftig. Aber oben angekommen ging es dann - natürlich immer irgendwie in einer Wellenbewegung, ein ewiges auf und ab 

uuuund, was auch neu war: Regen - bisher hatten wir ja auf unseren Ausflügen immer bestes Wetter. Aber irgendwann muss man die Ausrüstung ja auch mal bei Schietwetter ausprobieren 





Erstes Etappenziel:





Wer erkennt es?


----------



## _Velocity_ (21. August 2020)

Speedgooglen (ich gestehe ): der GROßE Inselsberg?


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2020)

Korrekt - geht schön hoch da 

Aussicht hatten wir auch





da es aber schon recht zugig war, haben wir uns schnell in eine Ecke verkrümelt um ein bisschen Energie zu tanken.





Montags ist dort Ruhetag, deshalb konnten wir uns leider nicht drinnen verköstigen.

Btw. merkwürdige Typen dort unterwegs. Kam einer an (in Designeroutdoorklamotten), sah nicht so aus, als ob er hochgewandert wäre, rüttelt an der Tür, schimpft, was das denn für eine Drecksbude (wörtlich!) wäre, warum die Montags zu hätten. Letztenendes hätten die ja Coronaausfälle gehabt und müssten die jetzt nacharbeiten - also am besten 24/7 aufhaben    Leute gibt's 

Egal, weiter im Text...

Es regnete fröhlich weiter





und so haben wir uns dann auch zwischendurch in eine der zahlreichen Schutzhütten verzogen - diese hier war von Wanderern "besetzt", die uns nett hereinwinkten. Pause mit netten Gespräch verbracht: hui, Riesenrucksäcke und der grobe Plan war den Rennsteig in rund 8 Tagen abzuwandern: Respekt!





Langsam näherten wir uns Oberhof und es war Zeit zu entscheiden, wie wir nächtigen wollten: Zelt, oder





wow, Luxusunterkunft: viel Platz zum Ausbreiten der nassen Klamotten (die natürlich nicht trockener wurden ) und breite Bänke zum Schlafen: Perfekt!





Überhaupt die Schutzhütten: ich glaube, es gibt nirgendwo mehr Schutzhütten/KM wie dort. Irgendwo kommt man unter und es wurden auch (zum Abend hin) viele als Übernachtungsmöglichkeit genutzt. Mit der hier hatten wir wirklich eine luxuriöse "erwischt", es gibt sie in allen möglichen Ausstattungvarianten, aber immer gut in Schuss und gepflegt. Ich kenne Schutzhütten bspw. aus dem Harz, die eher als Klo missbraucht werden - da will man nicht wirklich rein. Aber hier?  Evtl. liegt es auch am freundlichen Hinweis?







Der Ausblick war auch prächtig und versprach Besserung für den morgigen Tag





Ach so: meine grosse Sorge, dass der Schlafsack in seinem Beutel ob des vielen Regens womöglich nass wird war unbegründet. Der Sack hat dichtgehalten - puh :SteinvomHerzenfall:


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2020)

Der nächste Morgen (ich habe seeeehr gut geschlafen ) fing zumindest schon mal heller an





Aber, nachdem wir mit frühstücken und packen fertig waren





alles beim Alten 

Seltsame  Gestalten sind unterwegs





Die Tour führte über die Schmücke - kannten wir schon vom letzten Jahr - und ich war froh, dass wir sie von oben anfahren konnten. Schnell 2 Kaffee gezogen und weiter ging es.
Von der Schmücke runter zieht sich dann ein Trail (Wanderweg), der einfach nur geil ist. Man möchte überhaupt nicht, dass der irgendwann einmal aufhört  Nachdem wir an Tag 1 vornehmlich den Radweg benutzt haben (auf die nassen Wurzeln hatte ich mit dem Gepäck echt keinen Bock), war es heute ein bisschen trockener und wir konnten ab und an auch mal auf den Wanderweg ausweichen. Leider gibt's keine Fotos - war einfach zu schön...

Ende war dann hier





Das tat gut 

Unterwegs





Hmmh, was sieht sie da?





Ihren eigenen Schuhwegweiser





Jeder, der schon mal auf dem Rennsteig unterwegs war, kennt sie: Wegweiser mehr oder weniger mit abgelaufenen Schuhen behängt. Der hier war noch jungfräulich und musste gleich mit der übriggebliebenen Sandale behangen werden. Die andere hatte sich nämlich auf dem "Flowtrail" verabschiedet, leider ist sie mir beim Vorbeirauschen auch nicht aufgefallen 

Irgendwann sind wir dann bei der heutigen Unterkunft in Siegmundsburg angekommen - endlich duschen!!!! Was essen, und ab ins Bett...


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2020)

Tag 3 begrüsste uns mit herrlichem Sonnenschein






und so konnten wir ein paar Trails mit einbauen (gehen auch mit Gepäck und Starr )




Schlamm gab es dennoch 





Der Westen grüsst an der ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze und ordentlich sortiert haben wir unsere Bikes aufgestellt 





Nochmal ein kleiner Trail





und herrliche Heidelandschaft





Wir haben versucht möglichst viele Trails mitzunehmen, aber kennt ihr das? Einfache, wunderschöne Wurzeltrails, entweder eben, oder leicht ansteigend? Die ziehen einem derartig die Körner (erst recht mit dem Gepäck) und da wir ja noch einiges vor uns hatten, mussten wir leider drauf verzichten 

Pause unterwegs: Kaffe, Kuchen, Foto - alles im Schatten eines Edekamarktes. Die Sonne hatte nämlich nicht nur Gutes 





Kennt Ihr Moosdorf?


----------



## Burba (21. August 2020)

Die Wurzeltrails am Rennsteig waren der Grund, warum ich mir 2011 das erste Kona Unit zugelegt hab... bin da mit nem Dahon rumgehoppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. August 2020)

Ach genial, danke fürs Teilen. Wenn ich schon nicht meinen Hintern hochbekomme, ist es schön, wenn andere das so ausdauernd schaffen.


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2020)

... da haben doch die Brennersgrüner mitten im Wald ein "selbstgebasteltes" Dörflein erstellt - da gibt es sooooo viele Details, man könnte den ganzen Tag da rumspazieren und immer wieder Neues entdecken
















aber wir mussten ja weiter...


...und weiter...


...und weiter....

bis dann plötzlich - man glaubt es kaum -

Blankenstein und damit das Ende des Rennsteigs














... das wär dann geschafft - aber war da nicht noch was?

Ja richtig - weiter bis Saalfeld.

OK, aber erstmal noch was einkaufen und dann einen Schlafplatz - Campingplatz? Mal sehen...

Während ich also einkaufen ging, suchte lucie online nach einem Campingplatz. Wenige Stunden und 2 Vermisstenanrufe später hatte ich Verpflegung und Essen (Mettbrötchen) jekooft - ein Campingplatz war in Harra entdeckt, also hin da...

Die Mettbrötchen wollte ich eigentlich gleich vertilgen, wurde aber überzeugt, dass wir uns doch ein schöneres Plätzchen suchen wollten.

Seit Ihr schonmal in Blankenstein gewesen? Im Ort gefahren? Ich kann Euch sagen, da gibt es Höhenmeter auf engstem Raum  - während ich schnaufend absteigen musste, kurbelte die lucie stramm bergauf - unglaublich...

Also Richtung Harra - Campingplatz anfahren. In Harra hätten wir zum Platz allerdings wieder runter zur Saale gemusst, nur um dann am nächsten Morgen wieder raufzukurbeln - näääääää...also weiter...ohne Brötchen...

Irgendwann habe ich dann mal vorsichtig angefragt, wann ich denn das Brötchen endlich essen dürfte  - da waren wir schon im Wald. Ein Weg führte leicht abwärts und tadaaa





Endlich was zu Essen 

Schnell Lager aufgebaut,





die Abendstimmung genossen





und ab in die Falle


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> bin da mit nem Dahon rumgehoppelt



... hat was von Masochismus 




linfer schrieb:


> Ach genial, danke fürs Teilen. Wenn ich schon nicht meinen Hintern hochbekomme, ist es schön, wenn andere das so ausdauernd schaffen.



...na klar, Du den Hintern nicht hochbekommen


----------



## Mausoline (21. August 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... da haben doch die Brennersgrüner mitten im Wald ein "selbstgebasteltes" Dörflein erstellt - da gibt es sooooo viele Details, man könnte den ganzen Tag da rumspazieren und immer wieder Neues entdecken
> ....




 Haben die denn nix zu tun ... sonst... 

aber schön  Schlumpfhausen oder so.





 Ihr kommt grad recht mit eurer Tour "schnief" heut wär unser Starttermin gewesen


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2020)

Morgenstimmung





Lager abbauen





und ein Bild mit Seltenheitswert





Aufbruch ohne Frühstück. Da es am See doch recht feucht und kühl war, wollten wir uns ein etwas gemütlicheres Plätzchen suchen. Richtig gemütlich gab es aber nicht und da ich uuuuunbedingt was essen musste, musste es dieser tun





Mahlzeit





Gut, dann also weiter. Eigentlich ganz gemütlich, immer wieder bergauf und bergab (was sonst?) bis zur Saale





Unterwegs trafen wir einen Wanderer, der mir beim Vorbeifahren zurief: Respekt, mit dem Gepäck hier bergauf (ja, auch hier gab es Steigungen  ). Als wir uns so mehr oder weniger motiviert dort hinauf kämpften überholten uns 2 E-Biker (die unangenehme Sorte). Madam drängte mich so ins Bankett ab, dass ich echt mit dem dort vorhandenen groben Schotter kämpfen musste . Oben angekommen musste ich erst mal verschnaufen, als sich der Wanderer von eben schnellen Schrittes näherte:

"Ich wollte nur mal fragen, was in Ihren Köpfen vorgeht, wenn die so an Ihnen vorbeifahren?"

Ich so: "Arschlöcher" 

Noch kurz ein nettes Gespräch, dann hat er mir noch einen schönen Weg gewünscht 

So viele Bilder gibt es von der Strecke jetzt nicht, war im Prinzip immer nur kurbeln, kurbeln, kurbeln...immer in Richtung Mühlenfähre in Linkenmühle

Vorher noch eine Pause am schönen Saalestrande









... und dann ab zur Fähre - denkste....

Da waren sie nun, meine vermuteten Höhenmeter von der fiesen Art. Die Fähre war natürlich an der Saale (ach was) unsere Pause war auch an der Saale. Luftlinie vielleicht 4-5 km, nur: da zwischen war ein Berg - und was für einer, pfffff... Dann da wieder runter zur Fähre, kurze Fährfahrt und - was soll ich Euch sagen - an der anderen Seite genau wieder so steil bergauf - das ganze bei 30° im Schatten - ächz...soooooo verkehrt war ich also gar nicht mit meiner Vermutung, gell @lucie? 

Geplant war ja Saalfeld als Ziel und dort dann in die Bahn zurück - ich war mittlerweile schon ziemlich am Ende. Alternativ hätten wir auch in Kaulsdorf in die Bahn gekonnt. Wir also erstmal bis Kaulsdorf gefahren, dort dann:





"Bin fertig - möchte aber doch noch bis Saalfeld"

"OK, Du schaffst das, wir machen langsam"

Puh, ich kann Euch sagen: die letzten 10 KM waren nur noch Quälerei. Immer wieder irgendwelche kleinen Hügel rauf und wieder runter und das bei der Hitze... doch dann:





Darf nicht wahr sein, endlich 

Bei Ortsanfang haben wir uns ein schattiges Plätzchen gesucht und erstmal alles an Wasser was wir noch dabei hatten über uns geschüttet - wir waren klatschnass 

Dann noch einen letzten Hügel rauf um zum Bahnhof zu kommen.





Habe fertig:

4 Tage, 276 km, 4 Räder, 2 Frauen, 25 kg Gepäck, 5275 HM

Thats why the Ladys are the Champs


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. August 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...na klar, Du den Hintern nicht hochbekommen


Bikepackingmäßig.  Ansonsten zum Glück gut unterwegs, aber dieses Jahr war nicht einmal die Bikepackingausrüstung in Betrieb abseits der Lenkerrolle. Vielleicht motivier ich mich nochmal dieses Jahr, aber bis dahin bin ich sehr gerne bei euren Abenteuern dabei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. August 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Seltsame  Gestalten sind unterwegs
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1102738



Herrje, gibt es den immer noch! Der stand schon 2012 dort, als ich das erste Mal mit dem Bike den Rennsteig-Wanderweg abgefahren bin. Damals hatte er allerdings noch keinen Schnutenpulli an.

Ansonsten, der Rest kam mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor. Danke für die Erinnerungen.


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Haben die denn nix zu tun ... sonst...
> 
> aber schön  Schlumpfhausen oder so.
> 
> ...




... die bauen wohl seit 2001. Und was ich so gesehen habe, gibt es wohl auch Leute von ausserhalb, die "Grüsse" hinterlassen...

Nicht traurig sein, next year, next chance


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Danke für die Erinnerungen.



Bitteschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482522 (22. August 2020)

Sieht superschön aus - danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## Martina H. (22. August 2020)

War auch schön - Danke


----------



## Martina H. (22. August 2020)

Die Tour war (für mich) sehr anstrengend aber auch wunderschön. Leider geben die Fotos die Schönheit der Landschaft und deren Vielfalt nicht wieder - da bleiben unsere Eindrücke. Auch der Kontakt unterwegs mit anderen (vornehmlich) Wanderern war interessant, es ergaben sich immer wieder nette Gespräche. Natürlich ging es auch anders (s. E Biker, oder die Radfahrerin, die, als wir die 16% Serpentine von der Saale aus hochkurbelten, nach unserem Gruss nicht mal ein Lächeln von den Lippen liess).

Der Unterschied mit dem ganzen Gepäck zu "mitohneGepäck" ist heftig. Wir hatten insgesamt rund 25 kg (mit Wasser und Essen) dabei. Da ziehen die Höhenmeter irgendwie doppelt, besonders gemerkt habe ich das auf dem letzten Stück, da war der Riemen echt runter. Wobei mein Anteil mit rund 11 Kilo der kleinere war, lucie hat mehr geschleppt. Mir hat es trotzdem gereicht 

Die Ausrüstung hat alles gut überstanden. Wir sind mit der momentanen Ausstattung jetzt zufrieden. Ob es dann wirklich die finale ist, wird sich zeigen. Irgendwas ist ja immer  Was mich verwundert hat, ist dass bspw. in der Saltyroll Feuchtigkeit war, obwohl die wasserdicht sein soll. Ich kann aber auch nicht ausschliessen, dass es sich um Kondenswasser handelte - war in dem Fall aber auch egal, weil nix drin war, was unbedingt staubtrocken bleiben musste. Der Schlafsack war jedenfalls trocken 

Vom Wetter war fast alles dabei: Regen, trocken, heiss - die Hitze an Tag 4 hat mich echt fertig gemacht, sonst war alles gut, sogar der Regen war schön - war ja warm und von daher kein Problem...

Die Übernachtung in der Schutzhütte war neu für mich. Hotel und Jugendherberge kann ich  , Zelten hatten wir auch schon, aber Schutzhütte? War aber echt ok (wir hatten ja auch Glück mit der 5Sterne Version), geschlafen habe ich jedenfalls gut.

Was gefehlt hat, war das Waschen - nimm mich jetzt auch wenn stinke .  An Wasser sind wir nicht rangekommen, Quellen haben wir wohl übersehen, Bäche oder Seen (der See bei der Zeltübernachtung war zwar schön aber total veralgt) Fehlanzeige und unser Trinkwasser wollten wir nicht "vergeuden". Da war ich froh, dass wir für unterwegs doch eine gebuchte Unterkunft hatten - die Dusche war göttlich  Für längere Touren (ohne Unterkunft) müssen wir uns da doch besser vorbereiten, fehlt die Erfahrung, wobei die Planung von lucie schon ziemlich perfekt war 

Schön ist, sich mal auf das Wesentlich zu beschränken, mal wieder runterzukomme, sich einzuschränken, seine Komfortzone zu verlassen - hilft dabei sich mal wieder ein bisschen zu erden. Was nicht heissen soll, dass wir jetzt nur noch so Urlaub machen - der nächste Hotelurlaub ist gebucht , aber heute ist nicht alle Tage, wir fahren wieder - keine Frage 





Fragen? Kommentare? - immer her damit


----------



## Mausoline (24. August 2020)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden  Rennsteig gibts als Pfad oder Forstwegvariante?

Klasse mit so viel Gepäck  habt ihr gut gemacht und
Danke fürs Mitnehmen


----------



## Aninaj (24. August 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden  Rennsteig gibts als Pfad oder Forstwegvariante?
> 
> Klasse mit so viel Gepäck  habt ihr gut gemacht und
> Danke fürs Mitnehmen



Jupp, es gibt den Wanderweg und den Radweg. Und MTBler suchen sich das Beste aus beiden Welten aus


----------



## olev (24. August 2020)

An die Wurzelteppiche auf dem Rennsteig kann ich mich auch bestens erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (25. August 2020)

olev schrieb:


> An die Wurzelteppiche auf dem Rennsteig kann ich mich auch bestens erinnern



Ja, die sind zeitweise sehr witzig und machen bergab wie bergauf auch Spass. Mit dem Starrbike und dem ganzen Gerödel am Bike dann aber irgendwann sehr kräfteraubend.


----------



## Martina H. (25. August 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden  Rennsteig gibts als Pfad oder Forstwegvariante?
> 
> Klasse mit so viel Gepäck  habt ihr gut gemacht und
> Danke fürs Mitnehmen



Jup, und irgendwie noch jede Menge Varianten 

Danke 

Bitte


----------



## Martina H. (25. August 2020)

.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

Pfingsturlaub 2021 - und nun 

Eigentlich wollten wir ja die heimische Gastronomie und Hotelerie unterstützen. Nachdem das in einem coronabedingten Buchungs- und Stornierungsmarathon endete haben wir eben umgeplant. Frau ist ja flexibel 

Also Gepäck an die Trecker gepackt





 und los zum Bahnhof...


Ach so: packen....

Diesmal mussten wir dran denken, dass wir unterwegs wohl nicht gross einkehren werden können, heisst Essen, Wasser mitschleppen - puh, was braucht man für ca. 3 Tage?


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

Wo geht es überhaupt hin? Der Einfachheit wegen in den Harz, Start in Wernigerode und gleich mal die erste Steigung der Tour





...und der erste Reparaturstopp





...meine hintere Bremse war der Meinung rumzicken zu müssen (deja vu), kommt davon, wenn man nicht vor Tourbeginn alles nochmal prüft und das Bike länger gestanden hat


----------



## jalgrattad (26. Mai 2021)

Auf dem alten Verlauf vom R1, wie oft bin ich den gefahren...


----------



## bikebecker (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo 
Da habt ihr ja Glück mit dem Wetter beim Start gehabt. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Auf dem alten Verlauf vom R1, wie oft bin ich den gefahren...


ja, Du kennst Dich in der Gegend ja gut aus 


bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Da habt ihr ja Glück mit dem Wetter beim Start gehabt.
> Gruß bikebecker


Jep - der Montag war echt schön, eigentlich zu schön um wahr zu sein


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

... weiter ging es (bei wirklich schönem Wetter), vorbei an blühenden Feldern






(grrr, Raps - wunderschön anzusehen, aber irgendwie mögen meine Nasennebenhöhlen den nicht)

Auf schmalen Pfaden durch wunderschöne Waldstücke,





völlig benebelt durch Geruch des blühenden Bärlauchs, bei herrlichem Licht





vorbei an Naturdenkmälern






zur ersten Pause. 






Leider keine Einkehr aber man nimmt ja, was man kriegen kann


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

Der Kuchen war übrigens noch  (evtl. auch wieder  ) warm, hat uns auf alle Fälle wieder auf die Beine geholfen und geschmeckt hat er auch 

Weiter geht es über die Bode




...so idyllisch 

...andere bei ihrem Hobby beobachten





...und dann rein in den Harz.

Um endlich mal "richtige" Steigungen zu fahren  - ächz, oben angekommen erstmal Päuscken und Beine lockern





Das obligatorische Holzstapelfoto einmal anders






sooo schööööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

Nicht vorhandene Bäume - und davon gibt es im Harz ein Menge - ermöglichen (manchmal) auch schöne Ausblicke





Erstes Tagesziel war hier





eigentlich erreicht, aber erstens existierte die Hütte die hier sein sollte nicht mehr, zweitens war zum Zeltaufstellen kein Platz  (warum wohl ) und drittens war es noch viel zu früh und zu schön um hier schon abzubrechen. Also weiter. Rechts oder links? Geht Beides - Rechts ist kürzer - hört sich gut an, also Rechts.

Denkste, dass kennt bestimmt jeder hier





Kürzer ist nicht unbedingt besser, oder: Warum müssen Mountainbiker immer alles kaputt machen? 

Tierfoddo


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

So kurbelten wir noch eine Stunde munter - okay, zum Schluss nicht mehr sooooo munter  - weiter um dann an einer schönen Stelle unser Nachtlager aufzuschlagen





einen Tee, 





was essen und 





gute Nacht


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

...morgens halb Sechs in Deutschland





...jetzt wissen wir wenigstens, dass das Zelt dicht ist 

Ja, es hat geregnet





und der Wetterbericht hat gestimmt, es war schweinekalt - so irgendwas um die 3°. Und windig - brrrrrr....

Also erstmal alles zusammengepackt





und zum See 





ein windstilles Plätzchen zum Frühstücken gesucht





Kalt war's trotzdem - der heisse Kaffee tat gut





Dann noch kurz Morgentoilette uuuuuund: Abflug


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (26. Mai 2021)

Cooles Startfoto    .


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

...gruselig war es schon irgendwie - von der Schönheit des gestrigen Tages nix zu sehen





aber egal, wir hatten uns ja noch was vorgenommen - insgesamt sollten es rd. 170 km und 3000 hm werden (so war es jedenfalls geplant...hmmmh), also los...

Erstmal ging es tendenziell bergab (brrr kalt) und im nächsten Ort erstmal den Bäcker ausgeraubt





Natürlich keine Einkehr und Verzehr nur draussen mit Abstand 

Irgendwie waren wir Beide (jaaaaa, nicht nur ich) ganz schön fertig und das Wetter hat uns auch nicht gerade motiviert, aber wenn man fährt bewegt man sich und es wird warm. Ausserdem hat man automatisch gute Laune 

Weiter ging die Tour über die Höh(ll)e von Wieda. Leute ich kann Euch sagen...die, die mich kennen, wissen, dass es mir nix ausmacht bergauf zu fahren, aber das Ding....nee, keine Chance. Jedenfalls nicht für mich mit Gepäck - ich sah also die @lucie bergauf entschwinden und bin nur irgendwie hinterher - mal schiebend, mal fahrend





Kotz, ich bin den Rennsteig gefahren, den Miriquidi, aber das Ding??? Das wollte einfach kein Ende nehmen.

Endlich oben, sah es dann so aus





Und richtig: da ging ein Graupelschauer vom feinsten runter - natürlich mit kräftigen Windböen. Meine Wetterhexenkräfte haben diesmal ordentlich versagt


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

basti321 schrieb:


> Cooles Startfoto    .


Der Dank geht an das Model


----------



## lucie (26. Mai 2021)

basti321 schrieb:


> Cooles Startfoto    .



Jep, ist ein Starr(t)foto.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

...also weiter. Wir waren ja nun oben, es ging ein Stückchen geradeaus und dann bergab - naja, normalerweise ja ok, aber unter den Bedingungen...dann plötzlich





Sonne 

und was ist da?





wow









...der Blick auf die Odertalsperre - superschön


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2021)

Ich wollte schon meckern, dass die Fotos alle so dunkel ausschauen. Aber das war wohl wirklich so 
Oh jammer, das Pfingstwetter. Respekt, dass ihr das trotzdem durchgezogen habt, so ganz ohne Aufwärm-Möglichkeit.
Einfach mal irgendwo reinsetzen wenn's einem kalt ist. Hach, das waren noch Zeiten. Und man wusste garnicht wie gut das ist, war ja selbstverständlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (26. Mai 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Respekt, dass ihr das trotzdem durchgezogen habt, so ganz ohne Aufwärm-Möglichkeit.



Naja, ganz durchgezogen haben wir das Ganze leider nicht, dazu aber sicher gleich mehr von Martina H.
Von mir nur so viel, dass der Mai eher ein April war und ist. Wenn die Sonne mal durchkam, war es schon angenehm, allerdings war der Wind eisig und hat wieder fette, dunkle Wolken vor sich hergetrieben, die allernasenlang wieder eine geballte Ladung Wasser, z.T. dann auch gefroren, über uns ausgevossen haben.

Die Abfahrt zum Oderstausee war mit den nassen Handschuhen eine Farce, so habe ich an den Händen nicht einmal in diesem Winter gefroren.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

... von da an ging es bergab, nicht nur mit dem Weg nach Bad Lauterberg - auch mit uns...

Geplant war für den heutigen Tag bis irgendwo in die Nähe von Altenau zu kommen, meistens kommt es anders als man denkt.

Beim Runterrollen wurde es uns sooooooo kalt - gefühlt wie im tiefsten Winter. Angekommen an der Talsperre war ich ziemlich durch





in meinen Händen war irgendwie gar kein Gefühl mehr. Weiter ging es bergab nach Lauterberg rein und was soll ich sagen: orkanartige Böen und die Mutter aller Graupelschauer.

Unter diesen Bedingungen (und dem Blick auf das weitere Wetter) machte es für uns absolut keinen Sinn mehr weiterzufahren - also Abbruch 

Wir haben uns dann nach Barbis zum Bahnhof gemacht und die Fahrt nach Hause geplant - war ein Abenteuer für sich 

Unterwegs im Zug: Blick nach Links





Blick nach Rechts





...auch gruselig





und das hier ist auch schön





sieht eigentlich gut aus, allerdings müsste hier der Harz zu sehen sein. Ist er aber nicht, der ist hinter der grauen Mauer "verschwunden"


----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)

...ich war einfach nur schlachalle





und froh dann wieder zu Hause zu sein.

Schade ist es trotzdem, dass wir abbrechen mussten  - aber irgendwie auch gut, dass wir uns einig waren mit der Entscheidung (ohne jetzt gross zu diskutieren) uuuuuund





heute ist nicht alle Tage, wir fahr'n wieder, keine Frage


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2021)

Gestern (während einer kalten Dusche auf dem Rad) haben wir noch drüber diskutiert, warum eigentlich immer noch Februar ist?

Schade wegen Abbruch. Aber manchmal muss man auch einfach wissen, wann es keinen Sinn mehr macht. So durchgefroren und eingeweicht noch eine Nacht im Zelt... möchte ich mir garnicht vorstellen... brrr 🥶
Soll ja auch noch irgendwie Spaß machen. Lieber bei besserem Wetter einen neuen Anlauf, der Harz läuft ja nicht weg.


----------



## Mike44 (26. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> heute ist nicht alle Tage, wir fahr'n wieder, keine Frage


Auf jeden Fall


----------



## lucie (26. Mai 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Lieber bei besserem Wetter einen neuen Anlauf, der Harz läuft ja nicht weg.



Habe gerade nach dem Wetter geschaut: ab Freitag wird es besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2021)




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Mai 2021)

Na komm´schon. Du willst doch auch los.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo MartinaH. 


Schade, dass das Wetter so arg übel war, und ihr abbrechen mußtet. Aber es ist trotzdem ein interessanter Bericht, und ein Andermal klappt es sicher.  

lucie scheint schon wieder ganz wuschig zu sein.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Martina H. schrieb:


> Martina H. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...ich war einfach nur schlachalle
> ...


----------



## Mausoline (27. Mai 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Schade wegen Abbruch. Aber manchmal muss man auch einfach wissen, wann es keinen Sinn mehr macht. So durchgefroren und eingeweicht noch eine Nacht im Zelt... möchte ich mir garnicht vorstellen... brrr 🥶
> Soll ja auch noch irgendwie Spaß machen. Lieber bei besserem Wetter einen neuen Anlauf, der Harz läuft ja nicht weg.


+1

Genau so. 

Trotzdem wieder sehr schöne Eindrücke von eurer Tour, auch wenn ich nicht live dabei war

@Martina H. ich glaube du hast so schnell erzählt wie ihr dem Wetter davon fahren wolltet.
Bin gespannt, ob ihrs gleich nochmal packt


----------



## WhatTheHell (28. Mai 2021)

Ein toller Bericht! Es liest sich flüssig und man ist gedanklich wirklich dabei, einfach weiter so👍


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2021)

...morgens um 6 in Deutschland...


----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...morgens um 6 in Deutschland...



Keine Ahnung was ihr da macht, aber ich liege da im warmen Bettchen und freu mich, mich nochmal umdrehen zu können 😇

Schaut jetzt auch nicht zu schlecht aus... Aber Mag.... deburg?


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ihr da macht, aber ich liege da im warmen Bettchen und freu mich, mich nochmal umdrehen zu können 😇
> 
> Schaut jetzt auch nicht zu schlecht aus... Aber Mag.... deburg?



...via MD, stimmt. War aber nicht unser Ziel...


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> aber ich liege da im warmen Bettchen und freu mich, mich nochmal umdrehen zu können 😇



...und wir sind schon eine Stunde wach, weil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (28. Mai 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> ...via MD, stimmt. War aber nicht unser Ziel...



Na da bin ich beruhigt, mein letzter Besuch war nicht so überzeugend, ist aber auch schon ne ganze Weile her


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. Mai 2021)

Hi Martina H.


Super, dass ihr wieder on Tour seid.  



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Martina H. schrieb:


> ...morgens um 6 in Deutschland...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1281521


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Mai 2021)

Also doch gleich wieder los....und die Bikes sauber in die Bahn gestellt. Hab` doch gesagt, du willst es.


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ...und die Bikes sauber in die Bahn gestellt. ...



Wollten ja den teuren Perser im IC nicht beschmutzen.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2021)

...tja, also, hmmh, die Sache war ja so, irgendwie wurmt so ein Abbruch (auch wenn er richtig war) doch und wir haben ja noch Urlaub...am Wochenende soll das Wetter ja besser werden...und wenn wir...hmmmh, am Samstag...wieviel KM sind noch über?

Könnte man ja  an einem Tag schaffen, wenn...der Zug fährt um 5.25 Uhr ... :spekulier:

Oh nee, sooo früh aufstehen, habe Urlaub... :grummel:

Ja aber...wir sind knapp 3,5Std. unterwegs, da macht später keinen Sinn :drängel:

Ja, weiss ich auch...: rolleyes :

Da fährt noch einer um 6.06Uhr - ist aber IC... :schubs:

Uund? :stirnrunzel:

Ist teurer, aber auch nur 2 mal umsteigen und keine Stunde Aufenthalt in Sandersleben :aufdieFüssetret:

Oh man, :grummel: :weichwerd: OK, dann aber Freitag, dann ist wenigstens das Wochende noch frei :forder:

Jieieieha - juhu

Ergebnis: s. o: aufstehen um 5.00Uhr - ohne Frühstück los, 6.06Uhr in der Bahn, frühstücken und

über Braunschweig






Herzberg





nach Bad Lauterberg





Da dann erstmal einen grossen Wachmacher


----------



## seblubb (28. Mai 2021)

Lässige Aktion. Viel Spaß 👍


----------



## Mausoline (28. Mai 2021)

cool


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Mai 2021)

Ich liebe Eure Reiseberichte.


----------



## Burba (29. Mai 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber Mag.... deburg?


krieg dich ein ...ist ne feine Stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Mai 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> krieg dich ein ...ist ne feine Stadt


Mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden? Krieg dich ein.


----------



## Burba (29. Mai 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden? Krieg dich ein.


😋


----------



## lucie (29. Mai 2021)

Der Morgen verhieß gegen 4:30 Uhr am Himmel nix Gutes - dunkelgrau und es hatte zuvor die ganze Zeit geregnet. NEIN, nicht schon wieder, wir haben Urlaub und hatten komplett anderes Wetter geordert!
Aber offensichtlich bekommt man immer das, was man verdient. 

Dann lieber doch wieder ins Kissen sinken und weiter ratzen?

Das wussten die Piepmätze, bei mir zumindest, zu verhindern - so nett wie sie manchmal herumträllern, so nervig können sie werden, wenn man ggf. doch noch einmal für ein paar Minuten schlafen möchte. Der Tinnitus stimmte da auch noch frischfröhlich in das morgendliche Gepiepse mit ein und übernahm den Part des Countertenors oder der Sopranistin, k.A. in welcher Rolle sich der Tinnitus selbst am liebsten sieht. 

Ich selbst habe ihr/ihm den wohlklingenden Namen "Tinnitussi" verpasst. Wir kommen inzwischen bestens damit klar. 

Ok, das war's. Ich bin durch, wieder einschlafen ist ohnehin unmöglich, dann ist mir das Wetter jetzt auch wurscht, gekniffen wird nicht...

Als ungeübte Bahnnutzer ist schon eine Tour am Automaten so anstrengend wie 1500Hm auf 20km und beim Anblick der Preise entgleisen einem schon ab und an die Gesichtszüge.

Egal, Hauptsache die Schienenfahrzeuge bleiben in der Spur...

Bin gespannt, was uns so erwartet.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Als ungeübte Bahnnutzer ist schon eine Tour am Automaten so anstrengend wie 1500Hm auf 20km und beim Anblick der Preise entgleisen einem schon ab und an die Gesichtszüge.



... ja, ungeübte Bahnbenutzer: Online wollten wir den Tag vorher nicht buchen - hätt ja sein können, dass doch noch was  (bspw. akutes Schlafbedürfniss) dazwischen kommt. Also buchen wir morgens am Automaten - soweit, so gut, naja 

Ticket gelöst, ab zum Bahnsteig. Dort spricht uns ein netter Pendler an:

Sie wissen, dass sie eine Fahrad....

Wir beide aus einem Mund grinsend:

Ja, haben wir haben ein Fahrradticket

Er so:

eine Reservierung brauchen...

Shit, stimmt, da war ja was: IC braucht Reservierung, nur: die war am Automaten nicht buchbar, ööörgs...

Und Nu?

Der Zug fährt ein, ich zu den (4!) aus dem Zug purzelnden Zugbegleitern:

Wir haben ein Problem...

Zugbegleiter 1:

Ist ok, wir haben noch Plätze frei (siehe Bild oben - frei? Wir waren allein) schieben sie ihre Räder hier rein, passt schon

Puh :schweissabwisch:


----------



## WhatTheHell (29. Mai 2021)

Wenn ihr mit dem Wetter auch soviel Glück habt wie bei der Fahrradmitnahme, dann wird das schon😀


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2021)

... so, weiter im Text...

Der aufmerksame Leser wird festgestellt haben, dass wir Gepäck reduziert (es reist sich eben besser mit leichtem Gepäck, gell @rhnordpool?) haben, war ja jetzt "nur" noch eine Tagestour und ich eine Tuningmassnahme ergriffen habe.

Nachdem wir uns soweit sortiert hatten kurbelten wir munter durch Bad Lauterberg um wieder auf unseren Track zu kommen und dann ab in den Wald und (natürlich) bergauf...

Was für ein Unterschied zum Anfang der Woche. Ja, es ging bergauf und ja, natürlich ist das anstrengend - aaaaber...

Ein blauer Himmel - ein Blau, wie man es nicht beschreiben kann,





 kein eisiger Wind, keine Graupelschauer, das frische Grün an den Bäumen strahlte im Sonnenschein,





ein Bächlein plätscherte uns entgegen, mal rechts, mal links des Weges, ein Häschen kreuzte unseren Weg- der Overkill für die Sinne, wahnsinnig schön (das pure Kontrastprogramm)

Ihr merkt schon: ich bin noch völlig geflasht 

Aussicht auf halbem Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (29. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> es reist sich eben besser mit leichtem Gepäck, gell @rhnordpool?



Finds trotzdem toll, was ihr so fahrt und macht. Lese auch gern mit, aber nachmachen ist wohl eher nicht.
Allerdings hast Du mich auf ne Idee gebracht. Ich fahr ja immer mit Rucksack und allem, was man so auf alpinen Touren brauchen könnte, wenn man solo fährt (inkl. 2 Schläuche + Flickzeug). Ich sollte mich wohl doch konsequenter an meine eigene Philosophie halten. Bisher haben jedenfalls immer nur andere von meiner "Vorratshaltung" profitiert.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2021)

Reduzieren kann man immer - fragt sich bis wohin es sinnvoll ist 

2 Schläuche würde ich jedenfalls nicht mitschleppen


----------



## rhnordpool (29. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 2 Schläuche würde ich jedenfalls nicht mitschleppen


Wird in Coronazeiten aber langsam sinnvoll, wenn man in Hotspots mit Nagelbretterrisiko unterwegs ist. Einmal eins erwischt, braucht der vorausfahrende Kumpel beide Schläuche. Der fährt nämlich schlauchlos und ich bin dann immer meinen Reserveschlauch los
Genug OT. Die Sonne scheint, alles wird gut.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2021)

Auf dem Fahrrad vor mir fährt ein reifes Mädchen
Sie fährt allein' und sie scheint schnell zu sein
Ich weiß schon ihren Namen und ich kenne wohl ihr Ziel
Ich weiss nur nicht, ob's mir ist viel zu viel

radaradaradadadataaa, radaradaradadadataaa





Was will das blöde Weib da hinter mir nur? (Ist sie nicht süß)
Ich frag' mich, warum überholt sie nicht? (So'n schöner Helm)
Sie hängt nun schon 'ne halbe Stunde ständig hinter mir (so schön mit Dreizehn)
Sie könnt schon 'n Kilometer weiter sein (Was bin ich froh)
Mensch, fahr' an mei'm Franzosen doch vorbei! (Ich fühl' mich richtig wohl)
Will sie mich kontrollieren oder will sie mich entführen oder ist das in zivil die Försterei?

radaradaradadadataaa, radaradaradadadataaa


Ihr seht schon: uns ging es deutlich besser 

Aussicht





Bikesuchbild


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ihr seht schon: uns ging es deutlich besser


Eher hören....
Ich krieg den Ohrwurm aus den 70ern gerade nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2021)

Ohrwurm, Ohrwurm - furchtbar die Dinger 

Gut, also, einmal oben geht's natürlich wieder runter. In dem Fall nach Sieber. Dort erwartet uns dann eine rd. 10 km lange Auffahrt (irgendwo müssen die HM ja herkommen), die dann auf meine "Angststelle" trifft.

Und zwar müssen wir,





oben angekommen, auf der Harzhochstrasse ca. 3 km runter um dann im Wald weiterzufahren.

Boah, wenn ich was hasse, dann das. Auf Strasse im Schuss runter. Jaaa, ich weiss, einfach nur rollen lassen - kann ich aber nicht. Auf Strasse erst recht nicht und dann noch so eine. Zum Glück war weniger Verkehr als erwartet und so hab ich mich (schlotternder Weise - war nämlich auch noch a...kalt da oben) runtergebremst - ich versteh die Strassenfahrer einfach nicht. Sollte uns also jemand gesehen haben: ich war die Zweite, die auf dem Bike wie auf 'nem Kackstuhl gesessen/gestanden hat...

Naja, dann Rechts weg





und erstmal











Mittagspause für Alle





Noch ein paar Motivierbären und dann wurde es schön:





Harzer Grabenwege - ich liebe sie

Oo, kommt da was?


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2021)

...also ging es eine ganze Weile an den Grabenwegen entlang - einfach Genuss pur











Klar, dann runter und wieder rauf und runter zur Eckertalsperre






...ist schon gewaltig, so eine Staumauer wenn man unten steht.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2021)

... von da an war einfaches Runterschottern angesagt - Kilometerweit und teilweise im Dunkeln - war halt im Schatten mit dichtem Blattwerk und entsprechend kühl.

Aber ab und an gab es doch ein paar Sonnenflecken









Die Ecker begleitete uns auf dem Weg runter und führte uns durch eine wildromantische, urwüchsige Landschaft - Harz eben





... unten angekommen, ach ja, 





2. Tierfoddo, die hatte keine Schwanzspitze mehr. Wir waren aber nicht schuld!!!!

...waren wir so steifgefröstelt, dass wir eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich weiterkurbeln wollten - aber was soll's, es ist wie's ist, weitergehts und nach einer leichten Steigung waren wir (und unsere Muskeln) wieder leidlich warm.

Die Strecke führte uns in welligem auf und ab über Ilsenburg (wo wir eigentlich einen Kaffee ziehen wolten, dass dann aber sein gelassen haben: danach wäre ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr auf's Rad gekommen  ) nach









Auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof kamen wir an einer 





Eisdiele vorbei - da war anhalten natürlich Pflicht. Boah das war lecker (Sandorn und Rhabarberjoghurt - hmhjamjammjamm) und tat gut.








Dreckspatzen 

und dann:





Sie haben Ihr Ziel erreicht

Geschafft!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Mai 2021)

Danke für`s mitnehmen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (29. Mai 2021)

Thx für den schönen Bericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhatTheHell (29. Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank, freue mich auf die nächsten Abenteuer


----------



## Burba (30. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Boah, wenn ich was hasse, dann das. Auf Strasse im Schuss runter. J


Oh das kann ich so gut nachvollziehen...
da hab ich zu viel negative Phantasie  😏
gut, dass meine BB7 absolut standfest sind...

ansonsten wieder schöner Bericht


----------



## lucie (30. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... von da an war einfaches Runterschottern angesagt - Kilometerweit und teilweise im Dunkeln - war halt im Schatten mit dichtem Blattwerk und entsprechend kühl.
> 
> Aber ab und an gab es doch ein paar Sonnenflecken
> 
> ...




Ok, das Ziel der Reise, die wir übrigens hier "geklaut" haben, ist erreicht, wir hatten aber noch ein kleines Stück Weg vor uns, um nach Hause zu kommen - natürlich mit der Bahn. 

Nach relativ kurzer Wartezeit, unser Timing war perfekt, rollte das Dieselross pünktlich ein und wir machten es uns bequem.






So ließen wir beseelt die blühenden Landschaften an uns vorbeirauschen und ließen einen perfekten Tag in vollen Zügen noch einmal Revue passieren - naja, der Zug war zu unserem Glück eher leer. 









Perfekt? Wirklich perfekt?





JA, ABSOLUT PERFEKT.


----------



## Mausoline (30. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Bikesuchbild
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1281761







Kann schön weit weg  wer war denn die lahme Ente 

macht sich aber immer gut so ein Landschaftsfoto wenn eine Person drauf ist 


Supi, dass ihrs nochmal gepackt und vollendet habt. Danke für schöne Fotos und die lustige Erzählung


----------



## lucie (30. Mai 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1282843
> 
> Kann schön weit weg  wer war denn die lahme Ente
> 
> ...



 Du hast die lahme Ente mit dem grünen Franzosen entdeckt. Respekt. Ich hätte diese Stelle eher für einen Pixelfehler gehalten.


----------



## Martina H. (30. Mai 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> Oh das kann ich so gut nachvollziehen...
> da hab ich zu viel negative Phantasie


...gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht alleine bin  


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Danke für`s mitnehmen.


Bitteschön 


Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Thx für den schönen Bericht.





WhatTheHell schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, freue mich auf die nächsten Abenteuer


...schaun 'mer mal...


lucie schrieb:


> JA, ABSOLUT PERFEKT.


...das war echt der Hammer: kaum fährt der Zug los fängt es an zu gatschen 


Mausoline schrieb:


> Kann schön weit weg  wer war denn die lahme Ente
> 
> macht sich aber immer gut so ein Landschaftsfoto wenn eine Person drauf ist
> 
> ...



Bitteschön  - es war genau richtig die Tour fortzusetzen, hat echt Spass gemacht (und so ein Abenteuer Bahn muss man auch mal mitgemacht haben  )

uuuuuund tadaaaaa: the winner is MAUSI

Du hast die nächste Tour mit uns gewonnen: Start 4:25Uhr


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> uuuuuund tadaaaaa: the winner is MAUSI
> 
> Du hast die nächste Tour mit uns gewonnen: Start 4:25Uhr


Jetzt glaube ich nicht mehr, jetzt weiß ich, ich brauche ne Lesebrille.


----------



## lucie (30. Mai 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Jetzt glaube ich nicht mehr, jetzt weiß ich, ich brauche ne Lesebrille.



Neeeeee, 'ne Bikebrille.


----------



## Mausoline (30. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> uuuuuund tadaaaaa: the winner is MAUSI
> 
> Du hast die nächste Tour mit uns gewonnen: Start 4:25Uhr



oh Mist, beinah verpennt  wann morgen früh... schaff ich das noch ... Treffpunkt wo?

 aah ich weiß, September, vielleicht Fr. der 10. Bahnhof Baiersbronn 14:25 Uhr zu einer kleinen Einfahrrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (30. Mai 2021)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage 

Was habt ihr da für ein Zelt, wie kuschelig wird es da für zwei?

Und dann hierzu noch ne Frage:


Martina H. schrieb:


> ein windstilles Plätzchen zum Frühstücken gesucht



Wieso habt ihr da nicht direkt übernachtet? Macht jetzt den Eindruck, als wenn es vom "Zeltplatz" nicht so weit dahin war.


----------



## Martina H. (31. Mai 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> oh Mist, beinah verpennt  wann morgen früh... schaff ich das noch ... Treffpunkt wo?
> 
> aah ich weiß, September, vielleicht Fr. der 10. Bahnhof Baiersbronn 14:25 Uhr zu einer kleinen Einfahrrunde





Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage


..gerne...



Aninaj schrieb:


> Was habt ihr da für ein Zelt, wie kuschelig wird es da für zwei?



Das ist das Big Agnes Copper Spur HV UL2 Bikepack

Schön leicht und hat ein extra kurzes Gestänge (und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten mehr als die normale Variante). Für uns zwei reicht es, sogar das Gepäck passt noch mit rein. Dann ist aber Schluss...


Aninaj schrieb:


> Und dann hierzu noch ne Frage:
> 
> 
> Wieso habt ihr da nicht direkt übernachtet? Macht jetzt den Eindruck, als wenn es vom "Zeltplatz" nicht so weit dahin war.


War es auch nicht - allerdings haben wir vermutet (und das war auch richtig), dass unten am See kein schöner Platz für das Zelt zu finden ist. Da hätten wir mitten auf dem Weg campieren müssen . Und da oben war sooooo schön, die Sonne schien.... (und wir hatten nicht mehr die Lust auch noch gross zu suchen )


----------



## lucie (31. Mai 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr da nicht direkt übernachtet? Macht jetzt den Eindruck, als wenn es vom "Zeltplatz" nicht so weit dahin war.



Naja zum See ging es noch ein ganzes Stück bergab und wir wussten nicht, ob es die Schutzhütte noch gab, noch hatten wir eine Ahnung, ob das Zelt dann irgendwo vernünftig hätte augestellt werden können.

Dann das Ganze wieder retour bergauf zu dem schönen Platz, ach nö..., waren auch schon ganz schön knülle. 

Das hat do schon gut gepasst.


----------



## Aninaj (31. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Big Agnes Copper Spur HV UL2 Bikepack



Big ist aber auch Ansichtssache bei 125 cm Breite 

Aber immerhin inkl. Helmhalterung 😂


----------



## Martina H. (1. Juni 2021)

...und die funktioniert sogar 

Nur noch mal, wegen Platz:

unsere Isomatten (Thermarest ProLite Apex Regular) passen gut nebeneinander und in der Länge ist dann immer noch Platz


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juni 2021)

... die sind auch nur je 60cm breit 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (1. Juni 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... die sind auch nur je 60cm breit 😅



Der Mensch ist ja genügsam.


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juni 2021)

... oder anschmiegsam


----------



## Aninaj (1. Juni 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> unsere Isomatten (Thermarest ProLite Apex Regular) passen gut nebeneinander und in der Länge ist dann immer noch Platz



Die Matten ja, aber niemand behauptet, dass man nur AUF der Matte schlafen kann. Geht auch daneben, oder noch besser - auf der direkt daneben liegenden Matte. 😈

Also für allein ist es groß genug, für zu zweit ist es mir zu eng. Aber wenn es für euch paßt, isses ja perfekt


----------



## lucie (2. Juni 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Die Matten ja, aber niemand behauptet, dass man nur AUF der Matte schlafen kann. Geht auch daneben, oder noch besser - auf der direkt daneben liegenden Matte. 😈
> 
> Also für allein ist es groß genug, für zu zweit ist es mir zu eng. Aber wenn es für euch paßt, isses ja perfekt



Naja, man muss ggf. auch mal das Gewicht der "Unterkunft" mit einbeziehen.
Jedes Gramm mehr, macht das Vorwärtskommen auch nicht gerade leichter.

Tarp, Aufbau so wie wir es hier schon einmal gezeigt hatten: 1,5kg (Mückenschutz gleich 0 )
beim BA Spur, 1,8kg, kann man das Unter- sowie das Überzelt separat aufstellen. Ist für uns am flexibelsten nutzbar.
ein Vaude Chapel liegt hier auch noch und wäre vom Platzangebot etwas größer, wiegt aber auch 2,8kg
Wenn man viel Platz braucht, dann sollte man ggf. auch das mit dem Biwaksack mal ausprobieren, da ist man nicht unbedingt an die vorgegebene Liegefläche gebunden.


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juni 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Also für allein ist es groß genug


hmmmh, wenn Du so viel Platz brauchst......








.....solltest Du über einen Anhänher nachdenken


----------



## Aninaj (2. Juni 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> hmmmh, wenn Du so viel Platz brauchst......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach was, ich fahr die Runde in einem durch 🤪 Dann brauch ich kein Zelt und auch keinen Anhänger 😇


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juni 2021)

... na dann mal los


----------

